# Marriott II Unit Codes



## dioxide45

_*Moderator Notes*
7/20/15 - At Dioxide's request this post has been edited to delete outdated info and link instead to his most-current compilations in *Posts #232 and #233* in the thread.  As well, the thread has been linked in the Weeks FAQ in this forum.  Thank you again, Dioxide!_

I am working on trying to compile a list of all the II unit codes. Below is what I have so far. I know I have a lot of holes and many resorts and units are not even represented.

These have been compiled from searching through old posts and threads, so thanks to those that have provided these in the past.

Take a look and let me know any that you don't see on the list or some that may be wrong.

_2/11/14 - Q&A FAQ from Dioxide added, with thanks:_

**** Q&A FAQ ****

*How do I determine the Marriott II Unit Code for an II exchange confirmation?*
You can find the Marriott II Unit Code under the corresponding exchange on the My History page of the II website.

*The Marriott II Unit Code for an exchange is five characters, but all the ones in the list are only four. What is the Marriott II Unit Code?*
In the case of a five character Marriott II Unit Code, the first character will be either a D or an H. This letter should be ignored, the last four characters are the Marriott II Unit Code.

*What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit.

*Is the Marriott II Unit Code an II or Marriott code?*
The code is actually a Marriott code. Marriott refers to the code as the _roomPoolCode_. You can see this code on Marriott.com when you view the reservation and look at the web address of the Room Details. You may need to open the Room Details of the reservation in a separate window to see the code.

*Does having a certain code guarantee the unit/view indicated in the list?*
No. With all exchanges, the resorts have flexibility and there is no guarantee that you will get the view indicated on the reservation. Some resorts are better than others at keeping the confirmed unit type. Though there is never a guarantee.


----------



## klpca

Marriott's Grand Chateau • MGC
Unit: TOMV (1 bedroom)

This was the 1 bedroom (full kitchen) side of a 2 bedroom lockoff. (Just stayed there in Dec)

Thanks for taking the time to pull this together. It will be a very useful resource.


----------



## zilla

I believe there is a Maui Ocean Club ZZAC which is a 2 bedroom garden view and a HOFTM  which is the master side (one bedroom) of a ocean front 2 bedroom lockoff


----------



## dioxide45

klpca said:


> Marriott's Grand Chateau • MGC
> Unit: TOMV (1 bedroom)
> 
> This was the 1 bedroom (full kitchen) side of a 2 bedroom lockoff. (Just stayed there in Dec)
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to pull this together. It will be a very useful resource.





zilla said:


> I believe there is a Maui Ocean Club ZZAC which is a 2 bedroom garden view and a HOFTM  which is the master side (one bedroom) of a ocean front 2 bedroom lockoff



Thanks, I have updated my records, but not the original post.


----------



## JPrisco

Great list!

Oceana Palms Ocean View is TBOV
Oceana Palms Ocean Front TBOF


----------



## jimf41

Thanks for compiling this,

MFC Frenchmans Cove 2bdrm  TOVI  
View N/A all units ocean view


----------



## dioxide45

jimf41 said:


> Thanks for compiling this,
> 
> MFC Frenchmans Cove 2bdrm  TOVI
> View N/A all units ocean view



Thanks. Do you know if there are also 3BR units at Frenchmans Cove? I want to put the placeholder if they exist.


----------



## jimf41

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. Do you know if there are also 3BR units at Frenchmans Cove? I want to put the placeholder if they exist.



There are 3bdrm units. I'm going down next month and I'll see if I can dig up an owner that has one and get the answer.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_

Dioxide;  Thanks so much for posting this!  Maybe a moderator (Dave) can make it a permanent "sticky".

Have a great day!



.


----------



## dmharris

*where are the codes posted?*

Dioxide,

I keep my paperwork from past trades.  Is the code on the confirmation certificate somewhere that I'm not seeing?  I'll dig through my records if you can tell me where to look.  I immediately noticed Waiohai, Grande Ocean and Newport Coast are not on the list and I've got past records of trades.  Happy to help.


----------



## CashEddie

Marriott Grand Chateau

ZZAA: 2br unit that can be locked off as 1 bdr and studio or used as 2br unit.
TOGV: Studio portion of 2brd.


----------



## CashEddie

dmharris said:


> Dioxide,
> 
> I keep my paperwork from past trades.  Is the code on the confirmation certificate somewhere that I'm not seeing?  I'll dig through my records if you can tell me where to look.  I immediately noticed Waiohai, Grande Ocean and Newport Coast are not on the list and I've got past records of trades.  Happy to help.



If your trades were thru II, login to your account and look at "my history" and click on "exhanges" and it will give you a listing of all your exchanges and the unit codes for what you gave up and what you received.


----------



## CashEddie

Marbella Beach Resort:

TOVI: Dedicated 2br unit.


----------



## dmharris

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## scootr5

VILA is Manor Club 2 bedroom according to my exchange history (we're going there in June).


----------



## dmharris

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)

Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort • MGO
Unit: OCES (2 bedrooms)

Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort • MGO
Unit: HOCES (2 bedrooms)  (traded with AC; don't know if that's why the H is in the code)

Marriott's Ocean Pointe • MPB
Unit: HZZAB (2 bedrooms)  

Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club • MAW
Unit: TBOV (2 bedrooms)

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Unit: HTOVI (2 bedrooms)

Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas • MIP
Unit: OTHVI (3 bedrooms)

Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas • MIP
Unit: THVI (3 bedrooms)

They don't give me view information.  Some seem redundant except for the addition of a first letter; what is that for?  Hope this helps!


----------



## dioxide45

dmharris said:


> They don't give me view information.  Some seem redundant except for the addition of a first letter; what is that for?  Hope this helps!



A five character code indicates it is a Marriott deposit. So those with the extra first letter were developer deposits.


----------



## thinze3

DSV II 2BR ZZAB
DSV II 1BR KSTE
DSV II studio KING

Waiohai 2BR ocean view TBOV

Crystal Shores 2BR gulf view TBOV

Custom House 1BR HOBVI


.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> DSV II 2BR ZZAB
> DSV II 1BR KSTE
> DSV II studio KING



Interesting as this is different from what my research found. I did fill in the ZZAA. Do they have different types of studios and 1BRs at DSVII?

TOMV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
 ........Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
 TOGV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................Studio portion of 2BR unit.


----------



## GregT

Dioxide, nice work -- new codes in red below.  Thx for this



dioxide45 said:


> II Code.Resort..................View...................Unit Description
> GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Garden View.............1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Island View.............1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean View..............1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............2BR portion of a 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Garden View.............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTQ........Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR........Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean View..............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> GVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Garden View.............Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Island View.............Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean View..............Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel..Ocean Front.............Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

dmharris said:


> Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
> Unit: TOGV (Efficiency)



Can anyone confirm that this is a Garden View?


----------



## klpca

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting as this is different from what my research found. I did fill in the ZZAA. Do they have different types of studios and 1BRs at DSVII?
> 
> TOMV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> ........Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................Studio portion of 2BR unit.



As a DSVII owner I see the ZZAB/KING/KSTE codes listed for my units. I wonder if the code is different if you are staying on an exchange?


----------



## dmharris

dioxide45 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this is a Garden View?



We were on the side of the building, up quite high so we could see the ocean but not ocean front.


----------



## dmharris

dioxide45 said:


> A five character code indicates it is a Marriott deposit. So those with the extra first letter were developer deposits.



This is great information; thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

scootr5 said:


> VILA is Manor Club 2 bedroom according to my exchange history (we're going there in June).



Is this in MMC or MSE?


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*More Room Codes*

BeachPlace Towers: TOVI = 1 BR

Grand Chateau: TOMV = 1BR portion of 2BR unit
                      OBVI =  1BR dedicated
                      THMV = 2BR portion of 2BR unit
                      THGV = 1BR portion of 3BR unit (large studio)
                      HTHVI = 1BR portion of 3BR unit (large studio)

Kauai Beach Club: ZZAA = 2BR Oceanview unit that locks off into 1BR & studio
                         ZZBP = 1BR (don't remember view)
                         ZZBQ = 1BR    "         "           "
                         ZZBR = 1BR    "          "          "


----------



## dioxide45

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> BeachPlace Towers: TOVI = 1 BR



Edited: Do they have dedicated 1BR units at Beach Place? I show TOMV for this. Updated: I checked using the Florida Club option in II that the TOVI code doesn't appear to be an acceptable code for Beach Place towers.



> Grand Chateau: TOMV = 1BR portion of 2BR unit



Thanks.



> OBVI =  1BR dedicated



Thanks



> THMV = 2BR portion of 2BR unit



Did you mean 2BR portion of a 3BR unit or a 2BR that locks off in to two 1BR units?



> THGV = 1BR portion of 3BR unit (large studio)
> HTHVI = 1BR portion of 3BR unit (large studio)



These contradict. Are they both a 1BR portion of a 3BR unit? The only difference is that the one with the H at the begining is a Marriott deposit. From prior posts I have THGV as a 1BR portion of a 3BR unit. Want to clarify what THVI is.



> Kauai Beach Club: ZZAA = 2BR Oceanview unit that locks off into 1BR & studio
> ZZBP = 1BR (don't remember view)
> ZZBQ = 1BR    "         "           "
> ZZBR = 1BR    "          "          "



Thanks.


----------



## scootr5

dioxide45 said:


> Is this in MMC or MSE?



MMC, not Sequel.


----------



## NboroGirl

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Dioxide;  Thanks so much for posting this!  Maybe a moderator (Dave) can make it a permanent "sticky".



I was going to suggest the same thing.  Make it a sticky!


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Clarification*



dioxide45 said:


> Edited: Do they have dedicated 1BR units at Beach Place? I show TOMV for this. Updated: I checked using the Florida Club option in II that the TOVI code doesn't appear to be an acceptable code for Beach Place towers.
> 
> *Dioxide - I double checked II and I think I wrote this under BeachPlace when in fact it is a 2BR (non-lockoff) at Harbour Lake.
> *
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean 2BR portion of a 3BR unit or a 2BR that locks off in to two 1BR units?
> 
> *It is 2BR of a 3BR unit.  *
> 
> These contradict. Are they both a 1BR portion of a 3BR unit? The only difference is that the one with the H at the begining is a Marriott deposit. From prior posts I have THGV as a 1BR portion of a 3BR unit. Want to clarify what THVI is.
> 
> *I agree they seem strange.  I will be happy to clarify a little more when we get back from Grand Chateau in April.  Our friends are staying in the 1 BR (THGV) this coming week and we are staying in the 1 BR (THVI) in April.  The details on the II confirmation for both units are identical, as well as the info on Marriott.com is the same for both units., i.e., 695 sq. ft., kitchenette, apartment size stove/oven, etc., which is the info for the smaller side of the 3BR unit.**
> *
> 
> 
> Thanks.



See above.


----------



## Ann in CA

Playa Andaluza

ZZOF    3 bedroom ocean front

Kauai Lagoons

TBOV.    2 bedroom ocean front

Phuket Beach Club

HTOVI.   2 bedroom garden view (think it was supposed to be ocean view)


----------



## susanmmm

A small addition....

Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort • MGO
Unit: OCES (2 bedrooms)
*Courtyard View*


----------



## thinze3

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting as this is different from what my research found. I did fill in the ZZAA. Do they have different types of studios and 1BRs at DSVII?
> 
> TOMV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................1BR portion of a 2BR unit.
> ........Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV....Desert Springs II.......N/A.....................Studio portion of 2BR unit.



This what my II account says on undeposited and my deposited exchanged units.
I have never exchanged _into_ DSV II. I don't have a screen capture on this laptop.


----------



## dioxide45

klpca said:


> As a DSVII owner I see the ZZAB/KING/KSTE codes listed for my units. I wonder if the code is different if you are staying on an exchange?





thinze3 said:


> This what my II account says on undeposited and my deposited exchanged units.
> I have never exchanged _into_ DSV II. I don't have a screen capture on this laptop.



Thanks, I will update my spreadsheet.


----------



## dioxide45

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## Ann in CA

Grand  Ocean

OCEO.  2 bedroom ocean front  

(that's what was on the II confirmation, and we did get ocean front, but it could have been the nice person I spoke with by phone, asking for a good view.  So not sure if that is really the OF code, as back then I didn't know to check the Marriott confirmation)

Waiohai

IVTM.    Island view two bedroom


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

A little deeper look into previous trips and ownership shows:

ZZBP....Kauai Beach Club.......*Ocean View*.................*Dedicated* 1BR unit.
ZZBQ....Kauai Beach Club.......*Ocean Front*................*Dedicated* 1BR unit.
ZZBR....Kauai Beach Club.......*Garden View*...............*Dedicated* 1BR unit.

*OVTM….Kauai Beach Club……….Ocean View……………..1BR portion of 2BR unit
OVTG….Kauai Beach Club……...Ocean View……………….Studio portion of 2BR unit*


----------



## Deej82

*Monarch*

Our Monarch fixed unit/fixed week 2BR oceanfront shows MONO in my II account...


----------



## m61376

Dioxide-
I hope this will become a stickie. I wanted to thank you for compiling this!


----------



## NJMOM2

Marriott's Manor Club Sequel
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)

Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes 
Unit: TOGA (2 bedrooms)  - Gardenview

Marriott's Harbour Lake 
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)  - Non lockoff unit

Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town
Unit: HARC (2 bedrooms)  - I think they are all the same.


Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
Unit: ZZAB (2 bedrooms) - that can be locked off in to two 1BR master suites - They called it a "Deluxe 2BR" I believe this is the same - we had two kitchens and two living rooms and each bedroom had a king size bed.


----------



## TSPam

TIME..... Sabal Palms...dedicated 2bed 

DBBV.....Surfwatch.....2bedroom ...we had ocean vista but we might have been moved.


----------



## dioxide45

Can anyone confirm if Ko'Olina has dedicated 2BR and 3BR units and also dedicated 2BR Penthouse units? Are there any 3BR Penthouse?


----------



## pedro47

What an outstanding job by dioxide45 !!!


----------



## cbdmvci

*Pin This!*

Pin This Please!


----------



## bobpark56

dioxide45 said:


> Here is the revised list. I hope I captured everyone's updates.
> 
> II Code.Resort..................View....................Unit Description
> 
> 
> TOVI....Marbella Beach Club.....N/A.....................Dedicated 2BR unit.




Add...

THVI....Marbella Beach Club.....N/A.....................Dedicated 3BR unit.


At least that is what we appear to have for March 2013.


----------



## yumdrey

*Grande Ocean Oceanfront*

please add:
OCEO is a 2BR Oceanfront unit at Grande Ocean in HHI.


----------



## dioxide45

yumdrey said:


> please add:
> OCEO is a 2BR Oceanfront unit at Grande Ocean in HHI.



Thanks. Already had it but I haven't posted an updated list yet.


----------



## sb2313

Marriott surfwatch 
TOVI two bedroom Oceanside 
DBBV two bedroom ocean vista
Great list you've compiled!


----------



## dioxide45

sb2313 said:


> Marriott surfwatch
> TOVI two bedroom Oceanside
> DBBV two bedroom ocean vista
> Great list you've compiled!



Thanks, had the DBBV, but not the TOVI yet.


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Updated list of Marriott II Unit Codes*

Hi Dioxide45.

I was looking for a specific Ko Olina unit code and didn't see it on any of the lists in the thread.  Do you show any view for a Ko Olina TOVI?  We've been confirmed into a TOVI 2BR unit.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## GregT

TravlinDuo said:


> Hi Dioxide45.
> 
> I was looking for a specific Ko Olina unit code and didn't see it on any of the lists in the thread.  Do you show any view for a Ko Olina TOVI?  We've been confirmed into a TOVI 2BR unit.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue



That's the 2BR Island View (non-lockoff) -- you'll have a wonderful time!

This is what I have:

Ko Olina Beach Club:
Ocean View: 
ZZAO - 3-bedroom (full 3-bedroom) 
ZZAA - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom) 
TBOV – 2-bedroom (non-lockoff)
THMV - 2-bedroom (master suite of 3-bedroom) 
OVTM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) 
THGV - studio (guest room of 3-bedroom) 
OVTG - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom) 

Ocean View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling): 
ZZBA - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom) 
OVPM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) 
OVPG - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom) 

Island View: 
TPPT – 2-bedroom Penthouse
ZZAB - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom lock-off)
TOVI – 2-bedroom (non-lockoff)
IVTM - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) 
IVGT - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom) 

Island View Penthouse (top floor & higher ceiling): 
ZZBB - 2-bedroom (full 2-bedroom) 
IVMP - 1-bedroom (master suite of 2-bedroom) 
IVGP - studio (guest room of 2-bedroom)


----------



## LAX Mom

TravlinDuo said:


> Hi Dioxide45.
> 
> I was looking for a specific Ko Olina unit code and didn't see it on any of the lists in the thread.  Do you show any view for a Ko Olina TOVI?  We've been confirmed into a TOVI 2BR unit.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue


TOVI at Ko'Olina is a 2 bedroom, non-lockoff (in the Na'ia tower) mountain/island (I forget which they call it) view.

Greg beat me to it with the entire list! I started typing my response then got distracted with something else. So now you've got all the codes for Ko'Olina. Thanks Greg!


----------



## TravlinDuo

Thanks Greg & Lisa.... appreciate the quick response !

Sue


----------



## dioxide45

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## TravelMamma

What about the Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club?  Are the unit codes the same as the listed Surf Club's?


----------



## ocdb8r

Couple of corrections/updates for Lakeshore Reserve:

THMV is the 2 bedroom portion of a 3bed
TOGV is the Studio portion of a 3bed
TOVI is the dedicated 2 bedroom

You'll notice these codes match Grande Vista but I am sure they are correct as we have stayed in all three of the above units.

TBOF is the 2-bed townhouse

At Frenchman's Cove:  THVI is the 3bed

For Mountain Valley Lodge I find three studio codes:

STEX Studio (with whirlpool and NO dining area)
STLS Studio (no whirlpool and WITH dining area)
STDO Studio (both whirlpool and dining area)

I'll try to find more if I have some free time tomorrow.


----------



## Quimby4

OBOF @ Maui Marriott, 1 bedroom, oceanfront, but what building? Part of lockoff?
Will this thread become a sticky note at the top of the marriott forum?  It is very useful.


----------



## dioxide45

ocdb8r said:


> Couple of corrections/updates for Lakeshore Reserve:
> 
> THMV is the 2 bedroom portion of a 3bed
> TOGV is the Studio portion of a 3bed
> TOVI is the dedicated 2 bedroom
> 
> You'll notice these codes match Grande Vista but I am sure they are correct as we have stayed in all three of the above units.
> 
> TBOF is the 2-bed townhouse
> 
> At Frenchman's Cove:  THVI is the 3bed
> 
> For Mountain Valley Lodge I find three studio codes:
> 
> STEX Studio (with whirlpool and NO dining area)
> STLS Studio (no whirlpool and WITH dining area)
> STDO Studio (both whirlpool and dining area)
> 
> I'll try to find more if I have some free time tomorrow.



Thanks for the updates. I have updated my spreadsheet.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelMamma said:


> What about the Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club?  Are the unit codes the same as the listed Surf Club's?



I don't have the answer, but sure would like to know myself so I can add it to my list. I have never come across any unit codes for the Aruba Ocean Club.


----------



## TravelMamma

dioxide45 said:


> I don't have the answer, but sure would like to know myself so I can add it to my list. I have never come across any unit codes for the Aruba Ocean Club.



I have a unit booked for next month that says HZZAB, according to the Surf Club codes, it sounds like it might be an ocean front unit, but we will have to see when we get there.  It is a 2 bdrm. (1bdrm. with connecting studio).   I also have gone in the past and had a 1 bdrm. with an ocean view, the code on the confirmation for that one was an HOBOV.


----------



## TravelMamma

I also am wondering the difference between ocean side, ocean front and ocean view.  I think I pretty much can assume ocean front are the ones that directly face the ocean or beach and that ocean view means if you can see the ocean, even if it be through a palm tree or between buildings, it's considered ocean view.  But ocean side?  What's that supposed to mean, I had that code on our unit last year at the Surf Club.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelMamma said:


> I also am wondering the difference between ocean side, ocean front and ocean view.  I think I pretty much can assume ocean front are the ones that directly face the ocean or beach and that ocean view means if you can see the ocean, even if it be through a palm tree or between buildings, it's considered ocean view.  But ocean side?  What's that supposed to mean, I had that code on our unit last year at the Surf Club.



Ocean Side is usually considered a better view than Ocean View. These tend to also have a view of the ocean, but are closer to the beach. Sometimes they are also face the ocean but may be lower floors that don't have a very good view of the ocean. Ocean views sometimes have good views of the ocean but are a long way from the beach. Ocean Watch is one of these. The Ocean View units are in the back buildings where Ocean Front and Ocean Side are in the buildings close to the beach.


----------



## TravelMamma

dioxide45 said:


> Ocean Side is usually considered a better view than Ocean View. These tend to also have a view of the ocean, but are closer to the beach. Sometimes they are also face the ocean but may be lower floors that don't have a very good view of the ocean. Ocean views sometimes have good views of the ocean but are a long way from the beach. Ocean Watch is one of these. The Ocean View units are in the back buildings where Ocean Front and Ocean Side are in the buildings close to the beach.



Oh, thank you, that makes sense now.  We have been to the Surf Club twice and the first time was the better view and closer to the beach with a ZZAD code (ocean side), 2nd time was farther away, less view of ocean and more view of the Ocean Club and Island, it's code was OVTM (ocean view).  I am finally understanding all the little details.....


----------



## pafort

*codes Marriott*

APM, HPS, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKw, MIP, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MSK, MSE, MSF, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MV2, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, 
MWF, MZ2, NCV

for an investigation of II for weekly stays (gateway)

Paolo


----------



## TravelMamma

I can confirm that the unit code HZZAB for Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club was a two bedroom (1 bedroom plus studio) with an Ocean Front view!!   We had the best view ever, anywhere we have every stayed, lucked out on that one, not only got ocean front but also the 6th floor.


----------



## ral

TOVI = Dedicated two bedroom villa at Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

ZZAA = Lock-off two bedroom villa at Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

TOGV = Studio at Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

TOMV = One bedroom villa at Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge


----------



## ral

Grand Chateau:

ZZAO = 3BR unit that locks off into a 2BR and 1BR


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated List*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Part 2*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## ral

Marriott's Mai Khao Beach - Phuket

TOVI = Dedicated Two Bedroom Villa
VILA =  Dedicated Two Bedroom Villa with plunge pool


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> Marriott's Mai Khao Beach - Phuket
> 
> TOVI = Dedicated Two Bedroom Villa
> VILA =  Dedicated Two Bedroom Villa with plunge pool



Do they also have 2BR lock off units at Mai Khao Beach?


----------



## sb2313

*crystal shores*

gulf front 2 bedroom-tbof


----------



## ral

dioxide45 said:


> Do they also have 2BR lock off units at Mai Khao Beach?



To my knowledge, there are no lock off units at Mai Khao Beach.


----------



## MALC9990

dioxide45 said:


> Do they also have 2BR lock off units at Mai Khao Beach?



No - No Lock-offs.

These units are only available to MVCI Asia Pacific Points owners who may then deposit a full week with II. There are no individually owned unuts at Mai Khao - all units are owned by the MVCI Asia Pacific Club.


----------



## ral

Manor Club Sequel

TOGV = Studio


----------



## ral

Aruba Ocean Club

ZZAA = Two bedroom oceanview

ZZAB = Two bedroom oceanfront

OBOV = One bedroom oceanview

OBOF = One bedroom oceanfront

There are two types of one bedroom units: the dedicated one bedroom and the one bedroom part of the lock off two bedroom unit. I am unable to determine if the codes above for the one bedroom unit are for the dedicated or the lock off. Can anyone help?


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> Aruba Ocean Club
> 
> OBOV = One bedroom oceanview
> 
> OBOF = One bedroom oceanfront
> 
> There are two types of one bedroom units: the dedicated one bedroom and the one bedroom part of the lock off two bedroom unit. I am unable to determine if the codes above for the one bedroom unit are for the dedicated or the lock off. Can anyone help?



Looking at other resorts and how they use these codes, I think these are for dedicated 1BR units. I had these on my list but clarified that they are dedicated units.


----------



## bsohn

Corrections and additions for Marriott Grand Chateau... 
Source I own a 3BR and a 2BR..

These are all the current layout options at Marriott Grand Chateau for Towers 1&2

OBVI - Grand Chateau  Dedicated 1BR unit.
TOVI - Grand Chateau  Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR)
ZZAA - Grand Chateau  2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV - Grand Chateau  Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV - Grand Chateau  1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAO - Grand Chateau  3BR unit that locks off in to a 2BR and 1BR.
THMV - Grand Chateau  2BR portion of 3BR unit.
THGV - Grand Chateau 1BR portion of 3BR unit

The following do not currently exist at Grand Chateau

........Grand Chateau 2BR unit that locks off in to small 1BR and full 1BR unit.
........Grand Chateau  Small 1BR portion of 2BR master unit.

Thank you 
Brion Sohn


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Corrections and additions for Marriott Grand Chateau...
> Source I own a 3BR and a 2BR..
> 
> These are all the current layout options at Marriott Grand Chateau for Towers 1&2
> 
> OBVI - Grand Chateau  Dedicated 1BR unit.
> *TOVI - Grand Chateau  Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR)*
> ZZAA - Grand Chateau  2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV - Grand Chateau  Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> TOMV - Grand Chateau  1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAO - Grand Chateau  3BR unit that locks off in to a 2BR and 1BR.
> *THMV - Grand Chateau  2BR portion of 3BR unit.*
> THGV - Grand Chateau 1BR portion of 3BR unit
> 
> The following do not currently exist at Grand Chateau
> 
> ........Grand Chateau 2BR unit that locks off in to small 1BR and full 1BR unit.
> ........Grand Chateau  Small 1BR portion of 2BR master unit.
> 
> Thank you
> Brion Sohn



Thanks for the update, though it seems the two I bolded in red contradict each other?


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the update, though it seems the two I bolded in red contradict each other?



You would think but they do not.. The reason is that the 3BR is not 3-1BR units it is actually a 2BR and a 1BR both with dedicated entry.

I actually just made a reservation through Interval that gave me the code of TOVI for the 2BR of the 3BR. Known to be correct as the 2BR of the 3BR are the only units that get dual full beds in the second bedroom.

However in II my deposit information for my 3BR lists the 2BR lock-off as the original Marriott code of THMV.

I am guessing that they have added TOVI because now with Destination points someone would be able to specify the 2BR of the 3BR as a 2BR only and then deposit into interval.

Now after explaining this there is the possibility that there is another Code out there for the Dedicated 1BR of the 3BR. the reason is that this unit is different than a normal dedicated 1BR (no whirlpool tub, large screen TV, and if I remember correctly a smaller kitchen).. So that may have to be searched for.

Brion Sohn


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> You would think but they do not.. The reason is that the 3BR is not 3-1BR units it is actually a 2BR and a 1BR both with dedicated entry.
> 
> I actually just made a reservation through Interval that gave me the code of TOVI for the 2BR of the 3BR. Known to be correct as the 2BR of the 3BR are the only units that get dual full beds in the second bedroom.
> 
> However in II my deposit information for my 3BR lists the 2BR lock-off as the original Marriott code of THMV.
> 
> I am guessing that they have added TOVI because now with Destination points someone would be able to specify the 2BR of the 3BR as a 2BR only and then deposit into interval.



I am still confused. In your post, you indicated that TOVI was a Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR) and THMV is the 2BR portion of 3BR unit. Are there true dedicated 2BR units at GC, not connecting room? In that case the information you provided in () is not correct?



> Now after explaining this there is the possibility that there is another Code out there for the Dedicated 1BR of the 3BR. the reason is that this unit is different than a normal dedicated 1BR (no whirlpool tub, large screen TV, and if I remember correctly a smaller kitchen).. So that may have to be searched for.



I have this on my list as THGV.



> Brion Sohn


----------



## bsohn

I found the missing code actually back in previous posts.. POST #26 reference

So now I think everything is here for Grand Chateau

THVI - Grand Chateau Dedicated 1BR unit. (AKA.. 1BR of a 3BR)
OBVI - Grand Chateau Dedicated 1BR unit.
TOVI - Grand Chateau Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR)
ZZAA - Grand Chateau 2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV - Grand Chateau Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV - Grand Chateau 1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAO - Grand Chateau 3BR unit that locks off in to a 2BR and 1BR.
THMV - Grand Chateau 2BR portion of 3BR unit.
THGV - Grand Chateau 1BR portion of 3BR unit.

I really think the THVI, and TOVI are due to the Destination points now allowing these to be booked without reference to the original lockout.

Brion Sohn


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> I am still confused. In your post, you indicated that TOVI was a Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR) and THMV is the 2BR portion of 3BR unit. Are there true dedicated 2BR units at GC, not connecting room? In that case the information you provided in () is not correct?
> 
> I have this on my list as THGV.



YES and NO.. The way the 3BR work at Grand Chateau is that the 1BR unit and the 2BR units have their own dedicated entries with no connecting door on the interior of the units BUT both of these dedicated entries are situated behind a main door to the hallway. 

So they are connected by a foyer but are not connected to each other therefore allowing them to be both dedicated and connected.. The 2BR of the 3BR is the only way that there is a dedicated non internally connected 2BR in Tower 1&2 of the Grand Chateau.

Brion Sohn


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> YES and NO.. The way the 3BR work at Grand Chateau is that the 1BR unit and the 2BR units have their own dedicated entries with no connecting door on the interior of the units BUT both of these dedicated entries are situated behind a main door to the hallway.
> 
> So they are connected by a foyer but are not connected to each other therefore allowing them to be both dedicated and connected.. The 2BR of the 3BR is the only way that there is a dedicated non internally connected 2BR in Tower 1&2 of the Grand Chateau.
> 
> Brion Sohn



Okay, I must be really missing something. Here are the two codes in question:

TOVI - Grand Château Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR)
THMV - Grand Château 2BR portion of 3BR unit.

The AKA you have in () for the TOVI makes it sound like the same as THMV. Does GC have 3BR units that lock off in to a studio and a 2BR as well as a 1BR and a 2BR? I am trying to figure out the true difference between TOVI and THMV, because they appear to be the same to me. Did Marriott sell dedicated 2BR units and dedicated 1BR units that were really just the two parts of the 3BR lock offs?


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> Okay, I must be really missing something. Here are the two codes in question:
> 
> TOVI - Grand Château Dedicated 2BR unit. (AKA.. 2BR of a 3BR)
> THMV - Grand Château 2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> 
> The AKA you have in () for the TOVI makes it sound like the same as THMV. Does GC have 3BR units that lock off in to a studio and a 2BR as well as a 1BR and a 2BR? I am trying to figure out the true difference between TOVI and THMV, because they appear to be the same to me. Did Marriott sell dedicated 2BR units and dedicated 1BR units that were really just the two parts of the 3BR lock offs?



OK yes you are seeing it correctly they are redundant codes for the same units but II does use both of them. Probably like I mentioned, as Destination point reservations will not have a link back to the fact that it is a lock-off.. The way the 3BR works, both of sides of the 3BR lock-off (1BR and 2BR) could be considered dedicated as well.. See my description in post #83 of how the 3BR units work at the resort.

The following is the text from my current reservation for proof of the TOVI designation

Your accommodations will be:
Unit No:           HTOVI
Size:              2 bedrooms
Sleeping Capacity: 6
Bathrooms:         2
Traveling party:  Adults:  exchangeTxn.getNumberOfAdults  Children:  exchangeTxn.getNumberOfChildren 
Average Monthly Temperature:  077 F / 025 C
Owner:  DEVELOPER

The PDF of the reservation proves that it is a 2BR of a 3 by way of dual Full Beds in the second bedroom which are only available in that unit. The fact that the Owner is DEVELOPER which I just noticed leads me to believe that it really does have to do with the Destination Points program as the Developer is now Marriott..

Also note the addition in post #82 which adds the THVI designation which is the 1BR of 3 BR redundant but again used designation just as the TOVI.

Brion Sohn


----------



## dioxide45

Brion, so is there a 2BR unit that only has a king size bed in the second bedroom? The 2BR lock off unit?


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> The fact that the Owner is DEVELOPER which I just noticed leads me to believe that it really does have to do with the Destination Points program as the Developer is now Marriott..
> 
> Also note the addition in post #82 which adds the THVI designation which is the 1BR of 3 BR redundant but again used designation just as the TOVI.
> 
> Brion Sohn



I don't really think it is because of the DC program. The H does indicate a developer deposit but I think it is really based on the ownership of the unit that is being deposited. If a 1BR owner unit gets deposited in to II, it is assigned the OBVI unit code, if a 3BR owner locks off and deposits the 1BR portion, it is assigned the THVI unit. The same goes for the 2BR unit, if a 2BR owner their 2BR unit and deposits it, it could be deposited as either TOVI or ZZAA depending on the actual type of unit reserved. If a 3BR owner locks off and deposits the 2BR portion then the unit type assigned is THMV.


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> I don't really think it is because of the DC program. The H does indicate a developer deposit but I think it is really based on the ownership of the unit that is being deposited. If a 1BR owner unit gets deposited in to II, it is assigned the OBVI unit code, if a 3BR owner locks off and deposits the 1BR portion, it is assigned the THVI unit. The same goes for the 2BR unit, if a 2BR owner their 2BR unit and deposits it, it could be deposited as either TOVI or ZZAA depending on the actual type of unit reserved. If a 3BR owner locks off and deposits the 2BR portion then the unit type assigned is THMV.



Actually you sort of said what I was trying to say.. As far as it being able to be deposited as a (TOVI) or a (THMV). Prior to Destination Points this unit could not be deposited as a (TOVI) it could only be deposited as a THMV as it was always linked to the specific 3BR unit by way of being purchased as a 3BR. NOW that Marriott has it in their Trusts they are able to independently reserve these units as a Dedicated 1BR (THVI) with limited kitchen and a Dedicated 2BR (TOVI) unit, both of these units are substantially different in layout and amenities than the normal units of dedicated 1BR (OBVI), 1BR of a 2BR (TOMV), or the 2BR (ZZAA) so they would have to be differentiated as such, hence where the (TOVI) and (THVI) codes come from. 

So basically if a Destination Points owner were to reserve a dedicated 2BR at Grand Chateau and deposit it into Interval it would be given the (TOVI) designation. If I were to split my 3BR and deposit the 2BR my deposit would get the (THMV) designation. Even though these two units are exactly the same the way they were reserved and deposited give it different designations. 

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Actually you sort of said what I was trying to say.. As far as it being able to be deposited as a (TOVI) or a (THMV). Prior to Destination Points this unit could not be deposited as a (TOVI) it could only be deposited as a THMV as it was always linked to the specific 3BR unit by way of being purchased as a 3BR. NOW that Marriott has it in their Trusts they are able to independently reserve these units as a Dedicated 1BR (THVI) with limited kitchen and a Dedicated 2BR (TOVI) unit, both of these units are substantially different in layout and amenities than the normal units of dedicated 1BR (OBVI), 1BR of a 2BR (TOMV), or the 2BR (ZZAA) so they would have to be differentiated as such, hence where the (TOVI) and (THVI) codes come from.
> 
> So basically if a Destination Points owner were to reserve a dedicated 2BR at Grand Chateau and deposit it into Interval it would be given the (TOVI) designation. If I were to split my 3BR and deposit the 2BR my deposit would get the (THMV) designation. Even though these two units are exactly the same the way they were reserved and deposited give it different designations.
> 
> Brion



The thing is though that a DC enrolled owner can't book a week on points and deposit that in II. So they can't reserve a TOVI with points and deposit it in II. It doesn't seem that MVCI sold a TOVI at GC, they only sold 2BR units that were ZZAA.  Perhaps now when MVCI bulk banks unused units, some of those are THMV and some others are TOVI. I still really don't understand the need for the two codes as the units are identical. The only difference exists in the ZZAA 2BR unit.


----------



## bsohn

Notes within...



dioxide45 said:


> The thing is though that a DC enrolled owner can't book a week on points and deposit that in II. So they can't reserve a TOVI with points and deposit it in II.



Where did you hear that. They can and do that, it is how they can extend tradability. Once a DC point reservation is made it works just like a normal reservation with the ability to deposit into II. Two reasons why this would occur is that you wanted to go to a non Marriott resort or your points were set to expire and you wanted another year to use them. Marriott would like the points to stay in-house but they don't have to this is one reason why the club dues include II.



> It doesn't seem that MVCI sold a TOVI at GC, they only sold 2BR units that were ZZAA.



Marriott couldn't sell a TOVI as they were always tied up with the 3BR, now that they are selling points they can consider it either a Dedicated 2BR or part of the 3BR but more than likely with the codes they are considering it a Dedicated 2BR and Dedicated 1BR w/smaller Kitchen and when someone wants a 3BR they are putting those back together under the ZZAO code



> Perhaps now when MVCI bulk banks unused units, some of those are THMV and some others are TOVI. I still really don't understand the need for the two codes as the units are identical. The only difference exists in the ZZAA 2BR unit.



That is what the trust for the destination points owners does. The Destination Point trust when created took ALL unsold and new inventory from all vacation club properties and put it in the trust. This gives the destination points owner the ability to get any room type. In order for II to be ready for this as destination points system grows they would have to generate codes for what they are or can issue. 

When some one buys destination points they own part of the trust, they do not own land at a specific resort as was done prior to Destination Points.

The THMV code is only for those units that were purchased as a 3BR which would mean pre-destination points. Marriott did not need to purchase the  unsold or future 3BR units (Towers 3&4 will be all destination points) as 3BR units when they were added to the trust nor do they have to issue stays in them as 3BR units with Destination Points. Because of this II has to separate a dedicated 2 BR deposited by Marriott or via a Destination Points owner from a Lock-off of a 3BR from a true 3BR owner even though they are the same thing. 

The other thing that could be happening is that the codes are preparing for the New 3&4 towers which are to be started next year. These towers could have Dedicated 2BR units or they may not it is not known at the moment but what is known is that when built all rooms will be in the trust and not sold individually.

I would guess that a unit with the TOVI code will have a little more power in II than one deposited with the THMV code as it looks like a dedicated room to the II system.

Also the reason both would need to be on the list is that they are using them both so if the list is to be used as reference for room types it does need to be there.

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Where did you hear that. They can and do that, it is how they can extend tradability. Once a DC point reservation is made it works just like a normal reservation with the ability to deposit into II. Two reasons why this would occur is that you wanted to go to a non Marriott resort or your points were set to expire and you wanted another year to use them. Marriott would like the points to stay in-house but they don't have to this is one reason why the club dues include II.



Brion, I agree with you that this is because of the DC program, though it isn't because of how DC Trust point owners exchange in II, well it is, but in a backward way. DC Trust point users (and legacy point owners) can't reserve a week on points and deposit that week in II for an exchange like you indicated. That isn't how it works. Points users determine the size of the unit they want and what the TDI is for the week when they are traveling and pay a price in points based on the chart that is available in the II Buyers guide. Here is the chart, it doesn't format well here. MVCI on the back end deposits inventory in to II that is equal to the value of those points.

MVC Club Program Points Charts for II Member Resorts
FULL-WEEK EXCHANGE VALUES
TDI One- Two- Three- Four- TDI
Range Studio Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Range
140 – 150 2,250 3,000 4,500 6,000 7,000 140 – 150
115 – 135 1,750 2,750 4,000 5,000 6,000 115 – 135
90 – 110 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 5,000 90 – 110
50 – 85 1,000 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 50 – 85

I think however the two codes are because of how MVCI conveyed the 3BR  units at Grande Château to the trust. Trust me, I know the trust (pun intended ). I am sure that MVCI assigned more points to the 1BR and 2BR sides than they would have or did for a combined 3BR unit. So it was beneficial to them to convey the units that they originally sold as 3BR units as two separate unit conveyances, a 1BR and a 2BR. More points for them to sell. So this now caused the need for the new unit codes for the 1BR and the 2BR dedicated units. When they bulk bank those units or bank them from a points based II trade, they are given that code. Really Marriott is the one giving these codes, they are not an II thing even though that is where we see them most.


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> Brion, I agree with you that this is because of the DC program, though it isn't because of how DC Trust point owners exchange in II, well it is, but in a backward way. DC Trust point users (and legacy point owners) can't reserve a week on points and deposit that week in II for an exchange like you indicated. That isn't how it works. Points users determine the size of the unit they want and what the TDI is for the week when they are traveling and pay a price in points based on the chart that is available in the II Buyers guide. Here is the chart, it doesn't format well here. MVCI on the back end deposits inventory in to II that is equal to the value of those points.
> 
> MVC Club Program Points Charts for II Member Resorts
> FULL-WEEK EXCHANGE VALUES
> TDI One- Two- Three- Four- TDI
> Range Studio Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Range
> 140 – 150 2,250 3,000 4,500 6,000 7,000 140 – 150
> 115 – 135 1,750 2,750 4,000 5,000 6,000 115 – 135
> 90 – 110 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 5,000 90 – 110
> 50 – 85 1,000 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 50 – 85
> 
> I think however the two codes are because of how MVCI conveyed the 3BR  units at Grande Château to the trust. Trust me, I know the trust (pun intended ). I am sure that MVCI assigned more points to the 1BR and 2BR sides than they would have or did for a combined 3BR unit. So it was beneficial to them to convey the units that they originally sold as 3BR units as two separate unit conveyances, a 1BR and a 2BR. More points for them to sell. So this now caused the need for the new unit codes for the 1BR and the 2BR dedicated units. When they bulk bank those units or bank them from a points based II trade, they are given that code. Really Marriott is the one giving these codes, they are not an II thing even though that is where we see them most.



OK I see what you are saying there with the trust.. from what I have understood though is that if you have a reservation with points Exchange or Trust you could deposit that back into II. NOW, in my understanding they could have left out that Marriott converts your reservation back to points before the deposit is made which would make sense that then the reservation would be point based to II rather than property based. Then of course they would deposit the equivalent property from the trust of their choosing meaning it will be much harder for people in II to trade back into prime properties.. 

Actually they may do this with enrolled owners depositing their weeks as well. Reason I say this is that in my interval account I had Deposited my 2BR and 1BR from my 3BR and those reservations Property Based in II were cancelled and issued new Supplemental weeks which could be this same behind the scenes process that you describe.. 

My guess, on the codes is that the Destination Points have brought about the Dedicated parts of the 3BR being the 2BR Dedicated (TOVI) and the 1BR dedicated (OBVI) because Marriott has found it better to break them apart as they can be dedicated units, but, they will still have to retain the old coding for the 2BR (THMV) and 1BR (THGV) because not all property (weeks) owners are going to enroll or be able to. 

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Actually they may do this with enrolled owners depositing their weeks as well. Reason I say this is that in my interval account I had Deposited my 2BR and 1BR from my 3BR and those reservations Property Based in II were cancelled and issued new Supplemental weeks which could be this same behind the scenes process that you describe..



It is very well possible that they are doing this. We don't really know, there has been speculation. Though we do know that when we deposit a week 21 in II, if they are changing the actual inventory, my deposit still shows as week 21. I think though that the cancellation has more to do with the confirmation numbers that Marriott uses for owner stays vs II deposits. It was mentioned that you have two options when booking a week with MVCI. You can book a week for deposit or book a week for an owner stay. Someone reported that during a conversation with a MVCI rep, it was insinuated that a different reservation number was assigned based on the option you selected. So when someone deposits a week that they had reserved for an owner stay, MVCI has to assign it a different confirmation number, thus the cancellation you see on Marriott.com

All speculation as we don't really know.



> My guess, on the codes is that the Destination Points have brought about the Dedicated parts of the 3BR being the 2BR Dedicated (TOVI) and the 1BR dedicated (OBVI) because Marriott has found it better to break them apart as they can be dedicated units, but, they will still have to retain the old coding for the 2BR (THMV) and 1BR (THGV) because not all property (weeks) owners are going to enroll or be able to.
> 
> Brion



They really need to retain the old codes for those legacy owner using weeks based II exchanges. Enrolled or not, my thinking is that if an owner deposits a 1BR side of the 3BR, it gets the THGV. If MVCI deposits it out of the trust, it gets OBVI.


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> It is very well possible that they are doing this. We don't really know, there has been speculation. Though we do know that when we deposit a week 21 in II, if they are changing the actual inventory, my deposit still shows as week 21. I think though that the cancellation has more to do with the confirmation numbers that Marriott uses for owner stays vs II deposits. It was mentioned that you have two options when booking a week with MVCI. You can book a week for deposit or book a week for an owner stay. Someone reported that during a conversation with a MVCI rep, it was insinuated that a different reservation number was assigned based on the option you selected. So when someone deposits a week that they had reserved for an owner stay, MVCI has to assign it a different confirmation number, thus the cancellation you see on Marriott.com
> 
> All speculation as we don't really know.



Actually I only really noticed this cancellation and supplemental week issuing on the II site. Mariott.com those original reservations just disappeared as they have in the past. This seemed a little odd to me as I have done the exact same thing before i was enrolled with my original II account and it was never cancelled and reissued. The interesting thing that I just noticed is that they extended the usable time by a full year, 2013 as opposed to 2012 for a 2011 reservation deposit, when they converted it to a "Supplemental Week - MGC".. that seems weird.. It appears they are doing something there which they now can do of course because of the Corporate accounts as once the units are in II as long as you can get back out what you put in it really doesn't matter but it is sort of interesting.



> They really need to retain the old codes for those legacy owner using weeks based II exchanges. Enrolled or not, my thinking is that if an owner deposits a 1BR side of the 3BR, it gets the THGV. If MVCI deposits it out of the trust, it gets OBVI.



That is what I was trying to get at all along, however, the 1BR would get the THIV coding that one of the other posters listed, the 1BR of the 3BR is considerably different than the normal OBVI 1BR as it lacks the large screen LCD TV, The Full Kitchen, and the Whirlpool Bathtub. So basically when Marriott decided how the trust units would be deposited they added the TOVI and THIV to cover the 3BR parts. Probably because the two separated work out to be more inventory deposited than just a straight ZZAO 3BR. that way Marriott can hold onto more inventory elsewhere in the system. 

That is sort of fine by me as if they do that at The Grand Chateau it will just make my life easier.. The 2BR of the 3BR is the best unit and I have been to upgrade to it from the One BR of the 3BR twice now through II once using before Destination points and was given the THMV code and now with Destination points and given the TOVI code.

I wonder if things like this are at other resorts too or if it is something exclusive to the way the Grand Chateau has the 3BR unit laid out.

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Actually I only really noticed this cancellation and supplemental week issuing on the II site. Mariott.com those original reservations just disappeared as they have in the past. This seemed a little odd to me as I have done the exact same thing before i was enrolled with my original II account and it was never cancelled and reissued. The interesting thing that I just noticed is that they extended the usable time by a full year, 2013 as opposed to 2012 for a 2011 reservation deposit, when they converted it to a "Supplemental Week - MGC".. that seems weird.. It appears they are doing something there which they now can do of course because of the Corporate accounts as once the units are in II as long as you can get back out what you put in it really doesn't matter but it is sort of interesting.



I have noticed the Supplemental Week also with our Habrour Lake lock off weeks. However it is different with us. The II system will only let us deposit one side of the lock off at Harbour Lake as an actual Harbour Lake week, once we deposit it, the entire Harbour Lake unit for that use year disappears and there is no way to deposit the other side of the lock off online or perform searches without calling II to have them deposit the other side. This is annoying. When we do call to deposit the other side of the lock off, that other side shows as a Supplemental Week. Our Grande Vista lock off doesn't work like this.


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> I have noticed the Supplemental Week also with our Habrour Lake lock off weeks. However it is different with us. The II system will only let us deposit one side of the lock off at Harbour Lake as an actual Harbour Lake week, once we deposit it, the entire Harbour Lake unit for that use year disappears and there is no way to deposit the other side of the lock off online or perform searches without calling II to have them deposit the other side. This is annoying. When we do call to deposit the other side of the lock off, that other side shows as a Supplemental Week. Our Grande Vista lock off doesn't work like this.



That one is really weird.. Does interval have Marriott and II have codes for the other side or does Marriott not really consider it a lockoff even though it is.. Just seems strange that that would be the case and it does sound very annoying.

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> That one is really weird.. Does interval have Marriott and II have codes for the other side or does Marriott not really consider it a lockoff even though it is.. Just seems strange that that would be the case and it does sound very annoying.
> 
> Brion



II has codes, and I can see both units under My Units. But whichever one I deposit first, the other side has to be deposited as a supplemental week.


----------



## bsohn

dioxide45 said:


> II has codes, and I can see both units under My Units. But whichever one I deposit first, the other side has to be deposited as a supplemental week.



Weird that sounds like a flaw in the II system regarding that property.. I hope they eventually decide to fix it for you.

Brion


----------



## dioxide45

bsohn said:


> Weird that sounds like a flaw in the II system regarding that property.. I hope they eventually decide to fix it for you.
> 
> Brion



Others have reported similar issues at other resort, Ocean Pointe is one of them. Our Grande Vista week works just fine, but not Harbour Lake.


----------



## Quimby4

What is this room code at Maui Marriott?
HZZAC 2 bedroom

Also, I have a OFOB, that I need to make a room request for next week.
What building should I request?

Thx


----------



## bsohn

Quimby4 said:


> What is this room code at Maui Marriott?
> HZZAC 2 bedroom
> 
> Also, I have a OFOB, that I need to make a room request for next week.
> What building should I request?
> 
> Thx



ZZAC....Maui Ocean Club...........Garden View...............2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

As far as the other one which resort is the OFOB for as II and Marriott repeat similar codes for different resorts based on the room type..

Brion


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Unit Codes for St. Kitts*

We have 3 units at St. Kitts (exchanges through II) and was wondering what the different unit codes meant.  I didn't see St. Kitts listed on Dioxide's master list.  Does anyone know what the following codes represent at St. Kitts?

HTOGA
TOBR
TOBT

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## dioxide45

TravlinDuo said:


> We have 3 units at St. Kitts (exchanges through II) and was wondering what the different unit codes meant.  I didn't see St. Kitts listed on Dioxide's master list.  Does anyone know what the following codes represent at St. Kitts?
> 
> HTOGA
> TOBR
> TOBT
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue



If the unit code is five characters, always ignore the first. It just indicates that it was a developer deposit.

I would suggest looking up your reservations on Marriott.com with the Marriott reservation number that is on your II exchange certificate. It is an eight digit number that begins with 8 or 9 and is listed as the Reservation Number, not the Confirmation Number. The Reservation Number is in the yellow section under the dates.

If you could report back the views and unit sizes shown in Marriott.com, I can add these to my list.


----------



## bsohn

TravlinDuo said:


> We have 3 units at St. Kitts (exchanges through II) and was wondering what the different unit codes meant.  I didn't see St. Kitts listed on Dioxide's master list.  Does anyone know what the following codes represent at St. Kitts?
> 
> HTOGA
> TOBR
> TOBT
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sue



Based on Commonality in Marriott coding TOGA appears to be a 2BR Garden View however I don't see any common codes for the TOBR or TOBT.

Brion


----------



## TravlinDuo

based on review of our reservations on marriott.com, following is the room size/description for the 3 different St. Kitts villa reservations we have:

HTOGA - 2BR, garden view 1416ft2; 2 balconies

TOBR - 2BR, garden view 1403ft2; 1 balcony

TOBT - 2BR, ocean view 1416ft2; 2 balconies


----------



## dioxide45

TravlinDuo said:


> based on review of our reservations on marriott.com, following is the room size/description for the 3 different St. Kitts villa reservations we have:
> 
> HTOGA - 2BR, garden view 1416ft2; 2 balconies
> 
> TOBR - 2BR, garden view 1403ft2; 1 balcony
> 
> TOBT - 2BR, ocean view 1416ft2; 2 balconies



Hopefully a St Kitts expert can jump in and tell us the different between the unit with 1 balcony and the one with 2? End unit vs. side unit?


----------



## dioxide45

*CSV File*

I have created a tab delimited TXT file directly from my Excel spreadsheet. This is easier and faster to post and I will be able to update this more often. I will still continue to update the list directly in the thread every few months. This file can be imported in to Microsoft Excel or Open Office.


----------



## ral

ZZAO = Lakeshore Reserve	3BR unit (all on one level) that locks off in to 2BR and studio


----------



## ral

*St. Kitts*

TOBR = 2 Bedroom, Garden View, one balcony, middle units in building.
TOGA = 2 Bedroom, Garden View, two balconies, end units in building.
TOVI = 2 Bedroom, Ocean View, one balcony, middle units in building.
TOBT = 2 Bedroom, Ocean View, two balconies, end units in building.
TIME = 2 Bedroom, Oceanside View, one balcony, middle units in building.
TWOS = 2 Bedroom, Oceanside View, two balconies, end units in building.
VITB = 3 Bedroom, Ocean View, two balconies, end unit on top floor of building.
THVI = 3 Bedroom, Oceanside View, two balconies, end unit on top floor of building.


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> ZZAO = Lakeshore Reserve	3BR unit (all on one level) that locks off in to 2BR and studio





ral said:


> TOBR = 2 Bedroom, Garden View, one balcony, middle units in building.
> TOGA = 2 Bedroom, Garden View, two balconies, end units in building.
> TOVI = 2 Bedroom, Ocean View, one balcony, middle units in building.
> TOBT = 2 Bedroom, Ocean View, two balconies, end units in building.
> TIME = 2 Bedroom, Oceanside View, one balcony, middle units in building.
> TWOS = 2 Bedroom, Oceanside View, two balconies, end units in building.
> VITB = 3 Bedroom, Ocean View, two balconies, end unit on top floor of building.
> THVI = 3 Bedroom, Oceanside View, two balconies, end unit on top floor of building.



Wow thanks. Someone was just looking for the St Kitts codes a few days ago.


----------



## MichaelColey

dioxide45 said:


> II Code.Resort..................View...................Unit Description
> TOVI....Newport Coast...........N/A.....................2BR unit.





dmharris said:


> Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
> Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)
> 
> ...
> 
> Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
> Unit: HTOVI (2 bedrooms)


My confirmation at NCV is into an HTOVI unit.  Would that be an Ocean View?  If so, a nice bonus!

From some of the other posts (about other Marriotts), it looks like "H" indicates a developer deposit, "TO" indicates two bedroom and "VI" indicates Ocean View.


----------



## LAX Mom

MichaelColey said:


> My confirmation at NCV is into an HTOVI unit.  Would that be an Ocean View?  If so, a nice bonus!
> 
> From some of the other posts (about other Marriotts), it looks like "H" indicates a developer deposit, "TO" indicates two bedroom and "VI" indicates Ocean View.



NCV doesn't have view categories. All the resort is the same view. You can request an ocean view but owners at NCV get preference on requests. Some of the units have great ocean views, some partial and some none at all. I've had one great view, a couple of okay views and about 3 times had no view at all of the ocean. 

It's a beautiful resort and you can always see the great view from common areas. The main pool and lobby area have incredible views of the ocean.

Great exchange! Enjoy!


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

Updated tab delimited TXT file.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

*Additions to Kauai Beach Club & Kauai Lagoons*

ZZAB....*Kauai Beach Club*........Ocean Front.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
OFTM....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit 
OFTG....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front.........Studio portion of 2BR unit
OFOG....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front.........Studio portion of 1BR unit 
OVOG…..Kauai Beach Club…..….Ocean View…....…..Studio portion of 1BR unit 
GVOV....Kauai Beach Club........Garden View.........Studio portion of 1BR unit


OCES…..*Kauai Lagoons*…………….Ocean View………….2BR unit  
IVTM…….Kauai Lagoons……………Island View…………..2BR unit  
SEAS....Kauai Lagoons............Ocean View..........3BR unit.


----------



## GregT

Dioxide, thank you for taking the lead on this -- this is valuable information for the Marriott community to have!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45

LUV2TRVL2HI said:


> ZZAB....*Kauai Beach Club*........Ocean Front.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> OFTM....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit
> OFTG....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front.........Studio portion of 2BR unit
> OFOG....Kauai Beach Club........Ocean Front.........Studio portion of 1BR unit
> OVOG…..Kauai Beach Club…..….Ocean View…....…..Studio portion of 1BR unit
> GVOV....Kauai Beach Club........Garden View.........Studio portion of 1BR unit
> 
> 
> OCES…..*Kauai Lagoons*…………….Ocean View………….2BR unit
> IVTM…….Kauai Lagoons……………Island View…………..2BR unit
> SEAS....Kauai Lagoons............Ocean View..........3BR unit.



Thanks, I will update the list.


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

Updated tab delimited TXT file.


----------



## ral

*Crystal Shores 3 Bedroom Penthouse*

Crystal Shores

TBPP = 3 Bedroom Penthouse, Gulf Front, Corner room, Balcony (There are only two 3 Bedroom units in the present property, both penthouse units).


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> Dioxide, thank you for taking the lead on this -- this is valuable information for the Marriott community to have!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg



No problem. As crazy as it sounds, I enjoy maintaining these lists.


----------



## ral

*Kauai Lagoons 3 Bedroom*

Kauai Lagoons

THVI = 3 Bedroom, Island View
TBBV = 3 Bedroom, Ocean Front


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> Crystal Shores
> 
> TBPP = 3 Bedroom Penthouse, Gulf Front, Corner room, Balcony (There are only two 3 Bedroom units in the present property, both penthouse units).





ral said:


> Kauai Lagoons
> 
> THVI = 3 Bedroom, Island View
> TBBV = 3 Bedroom, Ocean Front



Thanks. I have updated my list.


----------



## suzannesimon

THVI is the code for Frenchman's Cove 3br.


----------



## dioxide45

suzannesimon said:


> THVI is the code for Frenchman's Cove 3br.



Thanks. Looks like I already had this in my latest version.


----------



## dioxide45

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

I went through the DC points chart and tried to get all of the unit types and views. The list still does not contain all of the different unit types. For example, Timber Lodge has lock offs, but I was only able to capture the unit sizes and not the different types (e.g. studio side of 2BR unit, etc).


----------



## ral

*Marriott's Shadow Ridge I-The Villages*

Marriott's Shadow Ridge I-The Villages:
TOMV - 1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA - 2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV - Studio portion of 2BR unit.


----------



## ral

*Marriott's Timber Lodge*

Marriott's Timber Lodge:
ZZAA - 2BR unit.
ZZAO - 3BR unit
TOGV - Studio unit.


----------



## ral

*Sunset Pointe*

Sunset Pointe:
SUPT - 2BR unit.


----------



## ral

*Harbour Pointe*

Harbour Pointe:
HAPT - 2BR unit.


----------



## ral

*Heritage Club*

Heritage Club:
HERI - 2BR unit Courtyard View.


----------



## ral

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club*

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club:
GVOG - Garden View Studio portion of a 2BR unit.


----------



## ral

*Marriott's Barony Beach Club*

Marriott's Barony Beach Club:
VILA - Ocean Side (also known as Courtyard View) 2BR unit.


----------



## ral

*Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines*

Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines:
SUIT - Ocean Front Penthouse 3BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

Thanks ral. I have updated my spreadsheet.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Playa Andaluz room codes*

Thank you for work collecting thes.e

TOGA 2br - standard Includes garden and ocean  views
TBOF 2BR Ocean front   Only Granada Building 1113, 1213, 1313, 1413,1409/1410
ZZAO - 3br garden view on end of building looking away from ocean
THVI - 3 br garden view
zzao/zzof  3br Ocean Front just the end units of Granada and Cadiz.  ZZOF look to be lock-off 3br.
THBS - 3br Beach Side.  Only Almeria End unit is directly ocean front on the beach(Reported to be topless in July/August)  Room 8 in each floor

Rooms which would be considerred ocean view Any TOGA in Almeria floors 1/2/3 (Spanish floors start at 0 and are 4 feet elevated here)  Or rooms 5/6/7/8 in Cadiz and floors 2/3.

My interval reservation said GVTM and the desk said I has TOGA.  Some confusion on Interval vs Resort code.  I called two weeks ahead and was told home resort owners always get room priority.  Then I got 2208 in Cadiz, the two bedroom closest to the Mediterranean end.  The view is exacrly the pool/ocean view in the resort pictures.  Opposite the dining room can be a little loud from 7-10 pm.  I think it is one of the very brst 2br in the resort.

I will write a review of Playa Andaluza and Marbella....Both are very nice compared to my home resorts.   We will Be back.  Hasta Luwgo


----------



## bazzap

OK, well I hope this may be useful additional detail.
We own a Playa Andaluza 3 bed ocean front lock off capable villa
The whole unit is described as ZZOF
If we lock it off, 
The 2 bed Master is described as OFOM
The 1 bed Guest is described as OFTG
I hope this is clear?!?


----------



## bazzap

Also, our Club Son Antem 3 bed villa is described as THVI


----------



## dioxide45

Thanks, I have updated my spreadsheet.


----------



## dioxide45

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*continued...*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## brigechols

I have an exchange into Lakeshore Reserve. My II exchange history references unit code ZZAA and I recall a thread where someone posted this code refers to a two bedroom lockoff. I can confirm after our March stay but if anyone else knows, please post or send pm.


----------



## NKN

We are going to Manor Club in April and our reservation through II also refers to VILA, for a 2BR/2B/sleeps 4.  This will be our first visit there.  Very excited about it.


----------



## NKN

NKN said:


> We are going to Manor Club in April and our reservation through II also refers to VILA, for a 2BR/2B/sleeps 4.  This will be our first visit there.  Very excited about it.


I went back to II and checked and it says our unit at manor Club in April is an MMC.


----------



## dioxide45

brigechols said:


> I have an exchange into Lakeshore Reserve. My II exchange history references unit code ZZAA and I recall a thread where someone posted this code refers to a two bedroom lockoff. I can confirm after our March stay but if anyone else knows, please post or send pm.



Do confirm when you visit. The ZZAA being a 2BR lockoff type unit does seem consistent with all other resorts with 2BR lock offs.


----------



## SueDonJ

Just a note to call your attention to the edit in Post #1 and FAQ inclusion of this thread that Dioxide suggested, and to say thanks for his ongoing work in this forum.


----------



## dickgregory

HTBOV at the Waiohai - does anyone know this code?


----------



## dioxide45

dickgregory said:


> HTBOV at the Waiohai - does anyone know this code?



Ignore the H and check post #141.


----------



## dickgregory

Thanks Dioxide, and thank you for creating Marriott databases offline that help TUG members like me.  I confirmed the Waiohai for April in the HTBOV category and have an offer pending for a different Marriott property, awaiting ROFR.  Once received I'll update your ROFR database so others may benefit from the information.


----------



## brigechols

dioxide45 said:


> Do confirm when you visit. The ZZAA being a 2BR lockoff type unit does seem consistent with all other resorts with 2BR lock offs.



Confirmed - ZZAA is a 2 BR lockoff.


----------



## dioxide45

brigechols said:


> Confirmed - ZZAA is a 2 BR lockoff.



Thanks for the update. I have updated my list. I have also made some additional updates using codes I found through Marriott.com. I will try to post an updated list sometime this weekend.


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated (continued)*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## Bee

*Hobov*

I picked up a 1 Br. at MOC today, from a depsoit of many fall, 1Br. units.
The II code is HOBOV. I know it's a 1 Br, ocean view, but I'm wondering if  anyone knows what the H stands for?

Thank you,
Bee


----------



## dioxide45

Bee said:


> I picked up a 1 Br. at MOC today, from a depsoit of many fall, 1Br. units.
> The II code is HOBOV. I know it's a 1 Br, ocean view, but I'm wondering if  anyone knows what the H stands for?
> 
> Thank you,
> Bee



The H makes it a five character code and just indicates that it was a developer deposit. A four character code indicates an owner deposit. I am sure there is more meaning behind it as we have seen letters other than H, but I have no idea and for the most part it doesn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## Bee

*Hobov*

I thought it was probably meant something to II and not important to me. 

Thanks again,
Bee


----------



## HudsHut

GMGZ

MM1 studio
I presume the G means garden view.


----------



## dioxide45

hudshut said:


> GMGZ
> 
> MM1 studio
> I presume the G means garden view.



Interesting, I have this already on the list.

GVOG	Maui Ocean Club Sequel	Garden View	Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVGT	Maui Ocean Club Sequel	Island View	Studio portion of 2BR unit.

In fact, I don't have any studio MM1 unit codes outstanding.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> The H makes it a five character code and just indicates that it was a developer deposit. A four character code indicates an owner deposit. I am sure there is more meaning behind it as we have seen letters other than H, but I have no idea and for the most part it doesn't seem to make any difference.



A very small sample but I have four with an H and only one D. All of the H reservations read "Bulk Banking" but the D reads "MVC Points Bulk".


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> A very small sample but I have four with an H and only one D. All of the H reservations read "Bulk Banking" but the D reads "MVC Points Bulk".



I checked out my reservaitons. One with a D and two with an H. I see the same thing you do.

D - MVC Points Bulk
H - Bulk Bank


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated (continued)*

_[Text deleted to reflect edit in Post #1.]_


----------



## Bee

I have an exchange into Ko Olina with a IVMT code. It appears this is the lowest view code. Seriously, am I going to be staring into the parking garage?

I can live with an Island view, but I really would not be happy with a balcony facing into the garage. I searched through old Ko Olina post and and saw several stating this is the view they had.

Should I re-trade this?

Bee


----------



## GregT

Bee said:


> I have an exchange into Ko Olina with a IVMT code. It appears this is the lowest view code. Seriously, am I going to be staring into the parking garage?
> 
> I can live with an Island view, but I really would not be happy with a balcony facing into the garage. I searched through old Ko Olina post and and saw several stating this is the view they had.
> 
> Should I re-trade this?
> 
> Bee



I just had an IVMT for my Dad at Ko Olina last month, and he was on 3rd floor of Moana, looking at the garage.

I also had an OV at Ko Olina -- that was on 4th floor in Moana looking at a tree.

I just think Exchangers get the worst views, so even re-trading it doesn't provide any assurance.

A couple years ago, I had an IVMT and was on the 10th floor of Hale Kona, with a nice partial view of the Ocean, so it's a crap shoot.

If the week works otherwise, I think you should keep it and cross your fingers.   If you have any type of Marriott status, it may help your room location.

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bee

Greg,

Thank you for your response. It gives me some hope! I own an ocean view, Marriott Kauai Beach Club week. I guess I will do as you suggest; cross my fingers and hope for the best. At least it sounds like there's a chance of a  better view than the garage. I have never had that bad of a view, so it does worry me.

Bee


----------



## SCtraveler

*Moc/mm1*

Hello Tuggers,

Newbie here.  I've been browsing through for a while and find your expertise very helpful.  So thank you in advance.

I have II exchange into Maui Ocean Club coming up and the unit assigned shows ZZTS.  I do not see this listed anywhere.  I know it'll be at the Lahaina/Napilli villa as 2 bedroom but have no clue what type of view this is.

Anyone have a clue?  I tried to add my MR number to the reservation but MR rep told me that they couldn't do it until I check-in since my II account and my MR account name does not match exactly.


----------



## Bill4728

SCtraveler said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> Newbie here.  I've been browsing through for a while and find your expertise very helpful.  So thank you in advance.
> 
> I have II exchange into Maui Ocean Club coming up and the unit assigned shows ZZTS.  I do not see this listed anywhere.  I know it'll be at the Lahaina/Napilli villa as 2 bedroom but have no clue what type of view this is.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?  I tried to add my MR number to the reservation but MR rep told me that they couldn't do it until I check-in since my II account and my MR account name does not match exactly.



Here are all the codes for 2 br in the new towers. 
THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR unit that locks off 

ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR unit that locks off .
ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....2BR unit that locks off .
ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....3BR unit that locks off

TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.

*........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR unit that locks off *

So there are two views which we don't have the codes one must be the one you're getting.


----------



## dioxide45

SCtraveler said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> 
> Newbie here.  I've been browsing through for a while and find your expertise very helpful.  So thank you in advance.
> 
> I have II exchange into Maui Ocean Club coming up and the unit assigned shows ZZTS.  I do not see this listed anywhere.  I know it'll be at the Lahaina/Napilli villa as 2 bedroom but have no clue what type of view this is.
> 
> Anyone have a clue?  I tried to add my MR number to the reservation but MR rep told me that they couldn't do it until I check-in since my II account and my MR account name does not match exactly.



Try looking the reservation up on Marriott.com. On the Change/Cancel Reservation page on Marriott.com, there is a box where you can enter the confirmation number and it will show the reservation details. Be sure to report back the view and number of beds or if there is a mini fridge so I can update the list. I think dedicated units may have two queens in the second bedroom. A unit that locks off will also have a second fridge (though only a mini one).

See this thread, specifically post #18  on how to add the MR number via e-mail. E-mail seems to work every time. Though the name issue may prevent them from adding it via e-mail also. Though it shouldn't prevent you from looking it up online.


----------



## SCtraveler

Can't believe it~!  Marriott website pulled up my reservation that the rep on the phone couldn't...  

so it seems unit ZZTS is a garden view, lock off

Per Marriott: 
"Room Details  –  2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King, Sofabeds: 2, Bathrooms: 2, Garden view"

Thank you all~  I just hope we don't end up with a garage view...  I prefer ground level pool view.


----------



## dioxide45

SCtraveler said:


> Can't believe it~!  Marriott website pulled up my reservation that the rep on the phone couldn't...
> 
> so it seems unit ZZTS is a garden view, lock off
> 
> Per Marriott:
> "Room Details  –  2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King, Sofabeds: 2, Bathrooms: 2, Garden view"
> 
> Thank you all~  I just hope we don't end up with a garage view...  I prefer ground level pool view.



Can you confirm that it is indeed a lock off? I think it may be the non-lockoff. Under Room Details in the Kitchen Features section, does it indicate there is a mini refrigerator? I think code TOGA is a 2BR lock off unit with the min fridge. I think that some of the dedicated units may actually have a king in the second bedroom. The min fridge should be the deciding factor.


----------



## LAX Mom

dioxide45 said:


> Can you confirm that it is indeed a lock off? I think it may be the non-lockoff. Under Room Details in the Kitchen Features section, does it indicate there is a mini refrigerator? I think code TOGA is a 2BR lock off unit with the min fridge. I think that some of the dedicated units may actually have a king in the second bedroom. The min fridge should be the deciding factor.



I have a confirmation into MM1 showing a unit code of ZZTS. I think you're right about it being a non-lockoff. It does not show a mini refrigerator and shows a king bed in both bedrooms.


----------



## dioxide45

LAX Mom said:


> I have a confirmation into MM1 showing a unit code of ZZTS. I think you're right about it being a non-lockoff. It does not show a mini refrigerator and shows a king bed in both bedrooms.



Interesting, I am really curious now. SCtraveler sent me a copy and paste from the room details on their confirmation and it did show a mini refrigerator. Please let me know what unit you get when you return from your trip.


----------



## LAX Mom

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting, I am really curious now. SCtraveler sent me a copy and paste from the room details on their confirmation and it did show a mini refrigerator. Please let me know what unit you get when you return from your trip.



Just checked my confirmation again and it does show "bar size refrigerator" & "bar size sink". I guess it is a lock-off unit?


----------



## dioxide45

LAX Mom said:


> Just checked my confirmation again and it does show "bar size refrigerator" & "bar size sink". I guess it is a lock-off unit?



I would think it has to be.

GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
*........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.*
ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
*........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.*
TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
GVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....Studio portion of 3BR unit.

It has to be the first one on my list that I highlighted in red. What I am not sure about, are all the Island View units at MM1 in Napili or Lahaina?


----------



## LAX Mom

dioxide45 said:


> I would think it has to be.
> 
> GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> *........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.*
> ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> *........Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.*
> TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
> GVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OVOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean View.....Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....Studio portion of 3BR unit.
> 
> It has to be the first one on my list that I highlighted in red. What I am not sure about, are all the Island View units at MM1 in Napili or Lahaina?



I have a map showing the room categories at the Maui Marriott resort. Napili tower has oceanfront  (2 & 3 bedrooms) and island view (2 bedrooms). Lahaina tower has oceanfront (2 & 3 bedrooms), ocean view (2 bedrooms) and mountain/garden view (2 bedrooms).

So to answer your question, it looks like all island view units are in Napili and in Lahaina they have called them mountain/garden view. Not sure of the difference, but the Napili units would look directly at the mountains.


----------



## dioxide45

LAX Mom said:


> I have a map showing the room categories at the Maui Marriott resort. Napili tower has oceanfront  (2 & 3 bedrooms) and island view (2 bedrooms). Lahaina tower has oceanfront (2 & 3 bedrooms), ocean view (2 bedrooms) and mountain/garden view (2 bedrooms).
> 
> So to answer your question, it looks like all island view units are in Napili and in Lahaina they have called them mountain/garden view. Not sure of the difference, but the Napili units would look directly at the mountains.



Thanks, I have updated my spreadsheet to show the following.

TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Island View....2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.

_Edited to add: It now looks like the only unit code that I am missing for all domestic USA based resorts is:
Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Garden View....2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower._


----------



## Bill4728

> OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel....Ocean Front....Studio portion of 2BR unit.



Just got an II exchange into this type of room for Dec 15th  

WOW Ocean Front!!


----------



## LAX Mom

Bill4728 said:


> Just got an II exchange into this type of room for Dec 15th
> 
> WOW Ocean Front!!



You'll have a great view to watch the whales!


----------



## Jwerking

*Where to find code on II exchange??*

We have an II exchange into Ko Olina into a 2 br for Dec 15-22 and I was just researching request for unit assignments.  Where do you find the unit assignment code on the II exchange?

How do you get the II exchange added to your Marriott acct?

Thanks for any help, feeling like a newbie here - sorry!


----------



## Fasttr

Jwerking said:


> We have an II exchange into Ko Olina into a 2 br for Dec 15-22 and I was just researching request for unit assignments.  Where do you find the unit assignment code on the II exchange?
> 
> How do you get the II exchange added to your Marriott acct?
> 
> Thanks for any help, feeling like a newbie here - sorry!



See this thread for attaching II exchange to your Marriott account.... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198009

Not sure about the other one, but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## dioxide45

Jwerking said:


> We have an II exchange into Ko Olina into a 2 br for Dec 15-22 and I was just researching request for unit assignments.  Where do you find the unit assignment code on the II exchange?
> 
> How do you get the II exchange added to your Marriott acct?
> 
> Thanks for any help, feeling like a newbie here - sorry!



You can find the unit code by looking at the confirmation under My History on the II website.


----------



## Jwerking

Thank you both for your replies - great to know the type of Marriott unit we have exchanged into.  Ah well, it is a mountain view - so be it, we will be in Hawaii.


----------



## Fasttr

Jwerking said:


> Thank you both for your replies - great to know the type of Marriott unit we have exchanged into.  Ah well, it is a mountain view - so be it, we will be in Hawaii.



Lets call it Volcano View....sounds even better!!!


----------



## dioxide45

Jwerking said:


> Thank you both for your replies - great to know the type of Marriott unit we have exchanged into.  Ah well, it is a mountain view - so be it, we will be in Hawaii.



I would take mountain view in Hawaii over snow view at home any time.


----------



## zentraveler

Sorry to ask such a basic question, but are these codes of any use to those of us requesting Marriott weeks who are _not_ Marriott owners,i.e. through Interval? In other words, would a very specific request for a particular unit or view work with II?


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> Sorry to ask such a basic question, but are these codes of any use to those of us requesting Marriott weeks who are _not_ Marriott owners,i.e. through Interval? In other words, would a very specific request for a particular unit or view work with II?



It doesn't matter really if you are a Marriott owner or not. For those resorts that tend to keep exchangers in the view that was on the confirmation, you should be able to go by these codes to see the view on the unit you exchanged in to. However, realize that nothing with exchanges is guaranteed and being a non Marriott owner will put you at the bottom of the villa assignment pecking order.


----------



## zentraveler

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter really if you are a Marriott owner or not. For those resorts that tend to keep exchangers in the view that was on the confirmation, you should be able to go by these codes to see the view on the unit you exchanged in to. However, realize that nothing with exchanges is guaranteed and being a non Marriott owner will put you at the bottom of the villa assignment pecking order.
Click to expand...


The confirmation I have for my recent II request has no code on it at all not to mention one of the more specific ones. I requested MKO, so I am guessing that trying to request anything more than that, i.e. OVTM etc. would not help matters.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

zentraveler said:


> The confirmation I have for my recent II request has no code on it at all not to mention one of the more specific ones. I requested MKO, so I am guessing that trying to request anything more than that, i.e. OVTM etc. would not help matters.



The codes have nothing to do with a request. They are tied to a specific unit once your request is matched with a specific exchange. The code is what it is based on the deposit and II cannot change it. The resort can then float it to a different unit based on their policies.


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> The confirmation I have for my recent II request has no code on it at all not to mention one of the more specific ones. I requested MKO, so I am guessing that trying to request anything more than that, i.e. OVTM etc. would not help matters.



You won't know the code until your request is matched and you have a confirmed exchange. You can't change the code or request a different one. In my experience, II reps can't even see this code when you call in and are asking about a week that you want to exchange in to. The code is essentially hidden until you have a confirmed exchange.


----------



## zentraveler

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't know the code until your request is matched and you have a confirmed exchange. You can't change the code or request a different one. In my experience, II reps can't even see this code when you call in and are asking about a week that you want to exchange in to. The code is essentially hidden until you have a confirmed exchange.
Click to expand...


Thanks all. I actually now have a confirmed exchange, but with no code at all on it. It only says "studio", which is what we had as a Four Seasons deposit. (We once deposited a FS studio and got a 2 BDRM at one of the Westin, but that has not happened since!) I will just call the resort before our stay and request the building and view I want (for Ko Onlin Hale Nai'a Tower and of course an ocean view) understanding that I may or may not get it. 

What are theses codes useful for if one is a Marriott owner? Can you request particular units by code?


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> Thanks all. I actually now have a confirmed exchange, but with no code at all on it. It only says "studio", which is what we had as a Four Seasons deposit. (We once deposited a FS studio and got a 2 BDRM at one of the Westin, but that has not happened since!) I will just call the resort before our stay and request the building and view I want (for Ko Onlin Hale Nai'a Tower and of course an ocean view) understanding that I may or may not get it.
> 
> What are theses codes useful for if one is a Marriott owner? Can you request particular units by code?



To see the unit code, you have to go to the My History page in your II account.


----------



## zentraveler

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To see the unit code, you have to go to the My History page in your II account.
Click to expand...


AH, thank you! Our code does not show up on your list at Ko Olina: HTHGV. I notice that all of the other codes are 4 letters and THGV does show up as the studio portion of a 3 BDRM (We have a 2 BDRM lock off at FS Aviara and traded the studio.) 

Appreciate knowing all of this even if its utility is not immediately clear to me .


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> AH, thank you! Our code does not show up on your list at Ko Olina: HTHGV. I notice that all of the other codes are 4 letters and THGV does show up as the studio portion of a 3 BDRM (We have a 2 BDRM lock off at FS Aviara and traded the studio.)
> 
> Appreciate knowing all of this even if its utility is not immediately clear to me .



When you have a five character code it means that it is a Marriott deposit. Just drop the first character and compare the last four characters to the list. So your code is:

THGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.......Ocean View.....Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## zentraveler

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have a five character code it means that it is a Marriott deposit. Just drop the first character and compare the last four characters to the list. So your code is:
> 
> THGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.......Ocean View.....Studio portion of 3BR unit.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much dioxide45. All makes sense and happy to learn more. 

Am assuming there is no difference between the studio portion of a 3BR unit and a 2BR unit, but appreciate the ocean view part. I also imagine there are not as many 3BR as 1 or 2. Any ideas if that is just some convenient placeholder reference or whether they might actually give us an ocean view portion of a 3 BR unit since that is what we were assigned? (Don't use II trades enough to actually understand the fine points of what the paperwork says and what actually happens. We have generally gotten quite nice trades for our FS weeks.)


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> Thank you so much dioxide45. All makes sense and happy to learn more.
> 
> Am assuming there is no difference between the studio portion of a 3BR unit and a 2BR unit, but appreciate the ocean view part. I also imagine there are not as many 3BR as 1 or 2. Any ideas if that is just some convenient placeholder reference or whether they might actually give us an ocean view portion of a 3 BR unit since that is what we were assigned? (Don't use II trades enough to actually understand the fine points of what the paperwork says and what actually happens. We have generally gotten quite nice trades for our FS weeks.)



There may be considerably differences between the studio portion of a 3BR and a 2BR. Not in the unit itself, but rather in unit placement. There are far fewer 3BR units at MKO. They have different locations on the floors. Others will have to chime in on those nuances. As for the physical unit itself, they should be almost identical.


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated*

[_Deleted at OP's request; see updates in Posts #232 and #233._]


----------



## dioxide45

*Continued...*

[_Deleted at OP's request; see updates in Posts #232 and #233._]


----------



## lily28

I just got an exchange into Maui ocean club 1 bedroom with code OBOF. Is this ocean front unit in the original building? Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

lily28 said:


> I just got an exchange into Maui ocean club 1 bedroom with code OBOF. Is this ocean front unit in the original building? Thanks



It must be a 1BR dedicated unit. Looking at a graphic that someone else posted, this unit type does exist. I don't have it on the list, but have added it.


----------



## kmij

thank you for all of your time consuming work on this chart.  I am going to 
print it and keep in my folder.  it will be helpful down the road.

jean


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

our code says HOFOM. I'm told it is ocean front, but does anyone know what the H stands for?

This is for Lahaina and Napili Villas

Thanks!

Jo


----------



## brigechols

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> our code says HOFOM. I'm told it is ocean front, but does anyone know what the H stands for?
> 
> This is for Lahaina and Napili Villas
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jo



H used to identify a developer deposit.


----------



## dioxide45

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> our code says HOFOM. I'm told it is ocean front, but does anyone know what the H stands for?
> 
> This is for Lahaina and Napili Villas
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jo



More precisely, the  indicates that it came from a weeks based developer deposit vs points inventory deposit. This is also in the mini FAQ in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Yolie912

Great list. 
What is OVTM at Lakeshore Reserve? I dont see it on the list.

Thanks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Yolie912 said:


> Great list.
> What is OVTM at Lakeshore Reserve? I dont see it on the list.
> 
> Thanks



OVTM would generally be a 1BR portion of a regular 2BR l/o unit, but Lakeshore isn't supposed to have that specific code. The alternative that Lakeshore as well as other resorts have is TOMV. If you have an exchange that has an OVTM code for Lakeshore, can you share the unit details like bed and fridge configuration? Either code should be a 1BR portion of a 2BR. The TOMV instead of the OVTM in the list could be a mistake.


----------



## Yolie912

Saintsfanfl said:


> OVTM would generally be a 1BR portion of a regular 2BR l/o unit, but Lakeshore isn't supposed to have that specific code. The alternative that Lakeshore as well as other resorts have is TOMV. If you have an exchange that has an OVTM code for Lakeshore, can you share the unit details like bed and fridge configuration? Either code should be a 1BR portion of a 2BR.



Where would i find that? It says accommodations 1bed 1 bath.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Yolie912 said:


> Where would i find that? It says accommodations 1bed 1 bath.



The easiest place is in "My History" and then click on "Exchanges". Each exchange will show the unit number/code of the relinquishment and the confirmation. You can only see this if you did the actual exchange. You cannot see the unit code of available inventory while browsing.


----------



## Yolie912

Saintsfanfl said:


> The easiest place is in "My History" and then click on "Exchanges". Each exchange will show the unit number/code of the relinquishment and the confirmation. You can only see this if you did the actual exchange. You cannot see the unit code of available inventory while browsing.



Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
MGK

Unit: OVTM (1 bedroom)
Week: 51

Sun, December 21, 2014
Sun, December 28, 2014


19.cu.ft fridge
Full size oven
1 king bed
1 queen sofa


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> OVTM would generally be a 1BR portion of a regular 2BR l/o unit, but Lakeshore isn't supposed to have that specific code. The alternative that Lakeshore as well as other resorts have is TOMV. If you have an exchange that has an OVTM code for Lakeshore, can you share the unit details like bed and fridge configuration? Either code should be a 1BR portion of a 2BR. The TOMV instead of the OVTM in the list could be a mistake.



It think it is this one, just with a typo? The I should be an O.

IVMT....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> It think it is this one, just with a typo? The I should be an O.
> 
> IVMT....Lakeshore Reserve..........N/A..............1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.



I'm not so sure. It's OVTM and not OVMT. IVMT I believe is the correct code for the large 1BR of the double master 2BR since it is the same code listed for the Enclaves. OVTM and TOMV are both used quite often for a 1BR portion of a regular 2BR lock-off.

Yolie912, you can use your Marriott reservation number on your certificate to lookup the reservation details on marriott.com. This will show for sure which unit type you have.


----------



## Yolie912

Sure. 
This is what it says:

Room(s)

    1 Bedroom Villa, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Yolie912 said:


> Sure.
> This is what it says:
> 
> Room(s)
> 
> 1 Bedroom Villa, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony.



Sorry, I should have been more specific. You have to look at the detail, or the amenities. 

The 1BR portion of a normal 2BR lock-off will show 828 sq ft on the room overview tab and "Table with seating for 6" under the furniture and furnishings section of the room amenities tab.

The 1BR portion of a 2BR Deluxe lock-off will show 788 sq ft on the overview tab and table seating for 4 under the furniture tab.

The table seating info however is incorrect. It shows 4 for the larger master and 2 for the smaller master of the 2BR deluxe lockoff. In reality it is a table for 8 in the larger portion and a table for 4 in the smaller portion. The "Two Bedroom Floor Plan C" correctly reflects the actual room situation.

The smaller portion of the 2BR deluxe is listed as "Larger Guest room, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony" which makes it sound like a studio rather than a 1 bedroom, which it definitely is, albeit on the smaller side.

The larger 1BR master of the 2BR Deluxe is the only unit with a dining table for 8. The other 1&2BR units have a smaller dining table and the 3BR units have a 10 person dining table. This is without using additional seating.


----------



## dioxide45

Looking on Marriott.com, it only lists two types of 1BR units. Though we know that there are really three.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/travel/mcolr-marriotts-lakeshore-reserve/


----------



## Yolie912

Its this one..
The 1BR portion of a 2BR Deluxe lock-off will show 788 sq ft on the overview tab and table seating for 4


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> Looking on Marriott.com, it only lists two types of 1BR units. Though we know that there are really three.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/travel/mcolr-marriotts-lakeshore-reserve/



The third one is labeled as a larger studio instead of a 1BR. This one, "Larger Guest room, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony", is the smaller 1BR side of the double 1BR lock-off. I backed into it after studying it for a bit. The description fits (except for the kitchen table capacity) and the sq ft combined with the larger 1BR (but smaller compared to normal 1BR) adds up to the 2BR sq ft with 4 TVs.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Yolie912 said:


> Its this one..
> The 1BR portion of a 2BR Deluxe lock-off will show 788 sq ft on the overview tab and table seating for 4



That settles it. I was expecting it to be the other. It is still not iron clad unless you call Lakeshore to confirm since their descriptions are not error free but it looks like Dioxide's suspicion is correct.


----------



## Yolie912

So which 1 bedroom did I get?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Yolie912 said:


> So which 1 bedroom did I get?



You said,



Yolie912 said:


> Its this one..
> The 1BR portion of a 2BR Deluxe lock-off will show 788 sq ft on the overview tab and table seating for 4



so presumably it is the larger 1BR portion of the 2BR Deluxe lock-off. These units are on the parking lot end of each of the two main buildings. The smaller 1BR is on the very end with the larger 1BR the next one over. I prefer ground floor Messina courtyard side for access to the grills but there are only one of those. Palermo has no usable units on the ground floor. They were all transformed into employee only access.


----------



## nygiants11991

This is a great tool. Thanks for the work involved in putting this together!


----------



## jewls

Can anyone tell me if a specific building at the surf club have 3 bedrooms or what floors?  Our reservation OVOM Ocean View 2 bdrm portion of a 3 bdrm.


----------



## rickxylon

All 3 BR at the surf club are at the back end of the compass building (the 2nd building from the beach)


----------



## dioxide45

jewls said:


> Can anyone tell me if a specific building at the surf club have 3 bedrooms or what floors?  Our reservation OVOM Ocean View 2 bdrm portion of a 3 bdrm.



The good news is that the 2BR portion has better views than the studio, which is essentially garden view. YOu will want to request the highest floor possible with a pool view. No guaranty you will get it though.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> TOGA....Barony Beach Club..........Garden View......2BR unit.
> TBOV....Barony Beach Club..........Ocean Front......2BR unit.
> VILA....Barony Beach Club..........Ocean Side.......2BR unit.



HTBOF is my resort confirmation code for Barony.  What do you think?  Ocean front?


----------



## dioxide45

rickandcindy23 said:


> HTBOF is my resort confirmation code for Barony.  What do you think?  Ocean front?



I think the TBOV may be incorrect. I don't see this on Marriott.com. I think your unit is Ocean Front. But keep in mind that the SC resorts are the most likely ones to change the unit on your II confirmation. Even with this code, you have a high chance of getting a garden view unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

rickandcindy23 said:


> HTBOF is my resort confirmation code for Barony.  What do you think?  Ocean front?



By rule Barony tags all exchanges as Garden View to be designatd in the outer two buildings no matter what code you have. It's possible to be upgraded at check-in but initially it's a garden view reservation.


----------



## Deej82

Heyyyyy dioxide... We ended up with an exchange into MM1 coming up in May. It's an Ocean View Studio and the room code is TOGV.  Your list shows OVOG as the code but both II and Marriott's website are showing me TOGV with an OceanView description. Just wanted to let you know if an update is warranted. Thanks! --Deej


----------



## dioxide45

Deej82 said:


> Heyyyyy dioxide... We ended up with an exchange into MM1 coming up in May. It's an Ocean View Studio and the room code is TOGV.  Your list shows OVOG as the code but both II and Marriott's website are showing me TOGV with an OceanView description. Just wanted to let you know if an update is warranted. Thanks! --Deej



Thanks. I looked on Marriott.com and also see the TOGV code. I have updated my list. I am not sure if perhaps there are two different codes, one for fixed and another for floating? Do they even have fixed 2BR lock off units? Just want to make sure I don't wipe out what may be a unique situation with two codes.


----------



## Deej82

Well to test the OVOG theory I replaced it in the URL on marriott.com for the TOGV room descriptor and it came back to a dead page.  

Also online I saw the brochure for MOC with the color coded room view categories. There's only one color designator for '2BR OceanView' in the Lahaina Villas (and none in Napili) so I'm assuming that they are all float and lock-off?

Enjoy the Monday..


----------



## dioxide45

*New Resort*

I will encompass these in to the next update.

*II Code.Resort.............. .....View...........Unit Description*
KING....The Mayflower.............N/A............Guest Room w/1 King
DBDB....The Mayflower.............N/A............Guest Room w/2 Double
DLUX....The Mayflower.............N/A............Deluxe Guest Room, w/2 Double
KSTE....The Mayflower.............N/A............Executive Suite, w/1 King
OBST....The Mayflower.............N/A............Junior Suite, w/1 King, Sofabed, 2 Bathrooms

Thanks to davidvel for finding these.


----------



## GregT

dioxide45 said:


> I will encompass these in to the next update.
> 
> *II Code.Resort.............. .....View...........Unit Description*
> KING....The Mayflower.............N/A............Guest Room w/1 King
> DBDB....The Mayflower.............N/A............Guest Room w/2 Double
> DLUX....The Mayflower.............N/A............Deluxe Guest Room, w/2 Double
> KSTE....The Mayflower.............N/A............Executive Suite, w/1 King
> OBST....The Mayflower.............N/A............Junior Suite, w/1 King, Sofabed, 2 Bathrooms
> 
> Thanks to davidvel for finding these.



That's very impressive -- on the same day that Marriott announces this, we find the unit codes?  Good work TUGgers......


----------



## davidvel

GregT said:


> That's very impressive -- on the same day that Marriott announces this, we find the unit codes?  Good work TUGgers......


Not to take too much credit, and to help others find them:
Act as though you are reserving the particular resort on Marriott.com. When you get all the room types to reserve, right click and "Open Link in new tab [or new window]." You will see the room code in the URL, as well as all the room details.

Note: This gives you the basic room types. It does take a little more sleuthing to figure out all the differences, such as lockoff vs. dedicated 2br, or all the crazy Timber Lodge layouts. Leave that to dioxide.


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated List - It hasn't been updated online since 2013.*

II Code.....Resort............... ....View.............Unit Description
OBOF....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean Front........1BR dedicated unit.
OBOV....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean View.........1BR dedicated unit.
OFTM....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAB....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
OFTG....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean Front........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
OVTG....Aruba Ocean Club............Ocean View.........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
GVOM....Aruba Surf Club.............Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OFTM....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Side.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVOM....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZZG....Aruba Surf Club.............Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAB....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAD....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Side.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
GVOG....Aruba Surf Club.............Garden View........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
OFTG....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Front........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
TOGV....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean Side.........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
OVTG....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
OVOG....Aruba Surf Club.............Ocean View.........Studio portion of a 3BR unit. (This unit really has a Garden View due to its location)
TOGA....Barony Beach Club...........Garden View........2BR unit.
TBOF....Barony Beach Club...........Ocean Front........2BR unit.
VILA....Barony Beach Club...........Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
TOMV....Beach Place Towers..........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAB....Beach Place Towers..........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Beach Place Towers..........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV....Canyon Villas...............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Canyon Villas...............N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
ZZAA....Canyon Villas...............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Canyon Villas...............N/A................Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
TOVI....Club Son Antem..............N/A................2BR townhome.
THVI....Club Son Antem..............N/A................3BR townhome.
TBOF....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........2BR unit. 
TBBV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........3BR Penthouse unit. 
TWOS....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Side..........2BR unit. 
TBOV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf View..........2BR unit. 
TOBT....Crystal Shores..............6-15 FL............2BR unit. 
TOGA....Crystal Shores..............3-5 FL.............2BR unit. 
TOBR....Crystal Shores..............Island Side........2BR unit. 
THBR....Crystal Shores..............Poolside 6-15 FL...3BR unit. 
THVI....Crystal Shores..............Poolside 3-5 FL....3BR unit.
OBVI....Custom House................N/A................1BR unit.
TIME....Cypress Harbour.............N/A................2BR unit.
OBST....Desert Springs I............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Desert Springs I............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
DBDB....Desert Springs I............N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
KSTE....Desert Springs II...........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAB....Desert Springs II...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
KING....Desert Springs II...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Fairway Villas..............N/A................2BR unit.
TOVI....Frenchmans Cove.............N/A................2BR unit.
THVI....Frenchmans Cove.............N/A................3BR unit.
OBVI....Grand Chateau...............N/A................1BR dedicated unit.
TOMV....Grand Chateau...............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Grand Chateau...............N/A................1BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOVI....Grand Chateau...............N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Grand Chateau...............N/A................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZAA....Grand Chateau...............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Grand Chateau...............N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to a 2BR and 1BR.
TOGV....Grand Chateau...............N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OCEO....Grande Ocean................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
OCES....Grande Ocean................Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
OBVI....Grande Vista................N/A................1BR dedicated unit.
TOMV....Grande Vista................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Grande Vista................N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Grande Vista................N/A................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZAA....Grande Vista................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
THVI....Grande Vista................N/A................3BR dedicated unit.
ZZAO....Grande Vista................N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Grande Vista................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Grande Vista................N/A................Studio portion of 3BR unit.
HARC....Harbour Club................N/A................2BR unit.
TOMV....Harbour Lake................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Harbour Lake................N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
ZZAA....Harbour Lake................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Harbour Lake................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
HAPT....Harbour Point...............N/A................2BR unit.
HERI....Heritage Club...............N/A................2BR unit.
THVI....Imperial Palms Villas.......N/A................3BR unit.
ZZBR....Kauai Beach Club............Garden View........1BR dedicated unit.
ZZBQ....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean Front........1BR dedicated unit.
ZZBP....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean View.........1BR dedicated unit.
OFTM....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAB....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
GVOV....Kauai Beach Club............Garden View........Studio portion of 1BR unit.
OFOG....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean Front........Studio portion of 1BR unit.
OVOG....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean View.........Studio portion of 1BR unit.
OFTG....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Kauai Beach Club............Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVTM....Kauai Lagoons...............Island View........2BR unit.
TBOV....Kauai Lagoons...............Ocean Front........2BR unit.
OCES....Kauai Lagoons...............Ocean View.........2BR unit.
THVI....Kauai Lagoons...............Island View........3BR unit.
TBBV....Kauai Lagoons...............Ocean Front........3BR unit.
SEAS....Kauai Lagoons...............Ocean View.........3BR unit.
IVMP....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......1BR portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.
OVPM....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.
IVMT....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TPPT....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR dedicated Penthouse unit.
TOVI....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR dedicated unit.
TBOV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR dedicated unit.
ZZBB....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR Penthouse unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZBA....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR Penthouse unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOMV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR portion of 3BR unit.
THMV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZAB....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAF....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
ZZAO....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
IVGP....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......Studio portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.
OVPG....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR Penthouse unit.
IVGT....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Mountain View......Studio portion of 3BR unit.
THGV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
IVMT....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOMV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOVI....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TBOF....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR townhome.
ZZAB....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that lockeds off in to two 1BR master suites.
ZZAA....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TBBV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR townhome.
ZZAO....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 3BR unit.
TOVI....Legends Edge................N/A................2BR unit.
VILA....Mai Khao Beach..............N/A................2BR unit with plunge pool.
TOVI....Mai Khao Beach..............N/A................2BR unit.
VILA....Manor Club..................N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
TOMV....Manor Club Sequel...........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Manor Club Sequel...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Manor Club Sequel...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OBVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................1BR unit.
TOVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................2BR unit.
THVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................3BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

GVOB....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........1BR dedicated unit.
ISVW....Maui Ocean Club.............Island View........1BR dedicated unit.
OBOF....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........1BR dedicated unit.
OBOV....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........1BR dedicated unit.
GVTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OFTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAC....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAB....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
GVTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OFTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
GMGZ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
MONG....Monarch.....................Garden View........2BR unit.
MONO....Monarch.....................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
SUIT....Monarch.....................Ocean Front........3BR Penthouse unit.
TOMV....Mountain Side...............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Mountain Side...............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Mountain Side...............N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OBST....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................1BR unit.
STLS....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with no whirlpool with dining area.
STDO....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with whirlpool and dining area.
STEX....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with whirlpool and no dining area.
TOVI....Newport Coast...............N/A................2BR unit.
OFTM....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTM....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
THMV....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZAB....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAA....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
OFTG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THVG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Ocean Watch.................Garden View........2BR unit.
TBOF....Ocean Watch.................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
TWOS....Ocean Watch.................Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
TBOV....Ocean Watch.................Ocean View.........2BR unit.
TBOF....Oceana Palms................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
TBOV....Oceana Palms................Ocean View.........2BR unit.
TOVI....Phuket Beach Club...........Ocean View.........2BR unit.
TOGA....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR dedicated unit.
GVTM....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
OFOM....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TBOV....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR unit.
THVI....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR dedicated unit.
ZZAO....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
ZZOF....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
THBS....Playa Andaluza..............Beach Side.........3BR unit.
OFTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Resort View........Studio portion of a 3BR unit Sea Front unit.
TIME....Royal Palms.................N/A................2BR unit.
TIME....Sabal Palms.................N/A................2BR unit.
TOMV....Shadow Ridge................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Shadow Ridge................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Shadow Ridge................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
IVMT....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
OVTM....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOVI....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
ZZAD....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR unit that can be locked off in to two 1BR master suites.
ZZAB....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
IVTG....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOGA....St Kitts Beach Club.........Garden View........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
TWOS....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
TOBT....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
TOBR....St Kitts Beach Club.........Garden View........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
TIME....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
TOVI....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
THVI....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........3BR unit. End unit on top floor of building with two balconies.
VITB....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........3BR unit. End unit on top floor of building with two balconies.
BIOT....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Birch unit (1 Double, 2 Bath).
BIOO....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Birch unit (2 Double, 1 Bath).
DGOR....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Douglas loft unit.
DGOT....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Douglas unit.
BITT....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Birch unit.
DGTR....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Douglas loft unit.
EVTT....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Evergreen unit.
BISO....Streamside..................N/A................Studio Birch unit.
OBST....Summit Watch................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAB....Summit Watch................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
DBDB....Summit Watch................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
SUPT....Sunset Pointe...............N/A................2BR unit.
TOGA....Surfwatch...................Garden View........2BR unit.
TOVI....Surfwatch...................Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
DBBV....Surfwatch...................Ocean Vista........2BR unit.
THBR....Surfwatch...................Garden View........3BR unit.
THVI....Surfwatch...................Ocean Side.........3BR unit.
TBBV....Surfwatch...................Ocean Vista........3BR unit.
DLUX....The Mayflower...............N/A................Deluxe Guest Room, w/2 Double
KSTE....The Mayflower...............N/A................Executive Suite, w/1 King
KING....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/1 King
DBDB....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/2 Double
OBST....The Mayflower...............N/A................Junior Suite, w/1 King, Sofabed, 2 Bathrooms
TOMV....Timber Lodge................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Timber Lodge................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZAO....Timber Lodge................N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Timber Lodge................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................2BR townhome.
THVI....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................3BR townhome (King, King Twin).
ZZAO....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................3BR townhome (King, Twin King).
THGV....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................Studio unit.
TOVI....Villas at Doral.............N/A................2BR unit.
IVTM....Waiohai Beach Club..........Island View........2BR unit.
TBOV....Waiohai Beach Club..........Ocean View.........2BR unit.
TOMV....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
ZZAA....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TOGV....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.


----------



## Old Hickory

What is the II resort code for the Mayflower and has anyone updated the II resort code listings?


----------



## SueDonJ

Old Hickory said:


> What is the II resort code for the Mayflower and has anyone updated the II resort code listings?



Just above your post, OldHickory, in between SurfWatch and Timber Lodge.  

[eta]The II resort code is MFL.  I might be confused - is there another list you're thinking of?


----------



## dioxide45

Perhaps Old Hickory is referring to this list. Though it is much more out of date than just The Mayflower.


----------



## Old Hickory

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps Old Hickory is referring to this list. Though it is much more out of date than just The Mayflower.



Yes.  The list I use with II to find targeted MVC properties.


----------



## Old Hickory

SueDonJ said:


> Just above your post, OldHickory, in between SurfWatch and Timber Lodge.
> 
> [eta]The II resort code is MFL.  I might be confused - is there another list you're thinking of?



MFL   Thanks!


----------



## jjluhman

I have a confirmation for a two bedroom at Crystal Shores that has the code TWOS attached.  That does not appear on the master list of unit codes.


----------



## sb2313

jjluhman said:


> I have a confirmation for a two bedroom at Crystal Shores that has the code TWOS attached.  That does not appear on the master list of unit codes.



That's a gulf side unit. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## jjluhman

sb2313 said:


> That's a gulf side unit. Enjoy your trip!



Thanks!

I just found this in an old thread:

Crystal Shores

Gulf View (TBOV) are the lower floors of building B
Gulf Side (TWOS) are the higher floors of building B


----------



## dioxide45

jjluhman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just found this in an old thread:
> 
> Crystal Shores
> 
> Gulf View (TBOV) are the lower floors of building B
> Gulf Side (TWOS) are the higher floors of building B



TBOF....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........2BR unit.
TBOS....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Side..........2BR unit.
TBOV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf View..........2BR unit.
TBBV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........3BR Penthouse unit.

So is the TBOS in the master thread incorrect? Sounds like it should be TWOS?


----------



## sb2313

dioxide45 said:


> TBOF....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........2BR unit.
> TBOS....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Side..........2BR unit.
> TBOV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf View..........2BR unit.
> TBBV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Front.........3BR Penthouse unit.
> 
> So is the TBOS in the master thread incorrect? Sounds like it should be TWOS?



The twos is correct. The tbos is not correct. Tbof is correct for gulf front.


----------



## dioxide45

sb2313 said:


> The twos is correct. The tbos is not correct. Tbof is correct for gulf front.



I have updated my master spreadsheet, but can't edit my prior post to update the list here.


----------



## SueDonJ

dioxide45 said:


> I have updated my master spreadsheet, but can't edit my prior post to update the list here.



I think I got it - let me know if the edit is wrong.


----------



## dioxide45

SueDonJ said:


> I think I got it - let me know if the edit is wrong.



Looks good, thanks. Much easier than posting the whole list over again for a small change.


----------



## dioxide45

Here is an update on Lakeshore Reserve studios. I had the codes reversed between the two types.

TOGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Hi dioxide,
Couldn't find this code in your list for Lakeshore Reserve.
HOVTM
Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Hi dioxide,
> Couldn't find this code in your list for Lakeshore Reserve.
> HOVTM
> Thanks.



What size unit are you confirmed in to?


----------



## Quadmaniac

Just wondering if anyone else has run into this. I have reservations at Ko Olina and they are saying in the emails that all exchangers are being placed in mountain view first regardless of the unit view codes. 

I know they state this all the time, but thus far they have always given Ocean view when it said ocean view. Has that changed at all ? Just wondering if anyone had actually gotten something different from the unit code ?


----------



## MichaelColey

We have received what the unit view code said (or better) every time. Never the best in that view (for instance, what could only pass as "pool view" when we had ocean view), but that's what I expect everywhere.


----------



## frank808

I have had oceanview but have gotten parking lot view which is island view a few times.
The wording is put into the exchange certificate so it lowers expectations.   I have heard many exchangers argue and get angry at the front desk.  IE i gave up my golf course view at my home resort for a view of the parking lot.  That is not the view i traded and i want a better view tirades. 
The wording in the certificate prepares you for the worst and then if you get something better it's great.  If you get a bad room assignment then they have an argument that you were not entitled to anything more via the disclaimer in the certificate. 
I will agree with michael that the room assignment team at koolina will try to keep you in your assigned view code.  Just not usually above the 5th floor and usually not the best units in the view code.


----------



## Fasttr

I recently booked a 2BR Ocean View at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina & Napili Towers and my villa code does not appear on the list below.  In looking at the other 2BR codes below....would TBOV be the 2BR side of a 3BR lockoff??  I guess if Maui Sequel has dedicated 2BR's it could be that, but not sure if they do.  I'm sure there is some local knowledge out there that can solve the mystery.  




> GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
> TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
> ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
> ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> GMGZ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> TOGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> I recently booked a 2BR Ocean View at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina & Napili Towers and my villa code does not appear on the list below.  In looking at the other 2BR codes below....would TBOV be the 2BR side of a 3BR lockoff??  I guess if Maui Sequel has dedicated 2BR's it could be that, but not sure if they do.  I'm sure there is some local knowledge out there that can solve the mystery.



The 3BR units in the new towers are all ocean front. So I don't think it would be the 2BR side of the 3BR lock off. That is already there as code THMV. Though it could always be wrong.

2BR ocean view units are only available in Lahaina. Napili only has ocean front and island view views.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

What are the chances that a Marriott 2br/2ba floating gold deposited into II will generate a Marriott 2br/ba during a Platinum week (e.g. Grande Vista)?


----------



## dioxide45

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Hi dioxide,
> Couldn't find this code in your list for Lakeshore Reserve.
> HOVTM
> Thanks.



Okay. I finally figured this out. I determined that IVMT is not an available code at Lakeshore Reserve. Here is the updated line.

IVMT *OVTM*....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> The 3BR units in the new towers are all ocean front. So I don't think it would be the 2BR side of the 3BR lock off. That is already there as code THMV. Though it could always be wrong.
> 
> 2BR ocean view units are only available in Lahaina. Napili only has ocean front and island view views.



Okay. I have done some more digging. Here is the unit Room Details from Marriott.com for unit code TBOV. It appears to be a lock off unit given the two king bed setup and two balconies.

Here is the one code that was already identified as a 2BR ocean view.

ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.


Here are the Room Details from Marriott.com for ZZTR. So it is a legitamate unit code.

Here are all the known 2BR configurations at Lahaina and Napili.
ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.

Looking at the MOC views map, the only thing I can think of is that the TBOV and ZZTR are used to separate the north and south facing 2BR ocean view units in Lahaina Tower?


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Looking at the MOC views map, the only thing I can think of is that the TBOV and ZZTR are used to separate the north and south facing 2BR ocean view units in Lahaina Tower?



In looking at your post and attached links, your assumption appears to be the only logical explanation.


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> In looking at your post and attached links, your assumption appears to be the only logical explanation.



I added the code to my spreadsheet. There are basically two codes for the same room type. If we ever get clarification, I will update. Be sure to report back if you learn anything during your stay.

ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
TBOV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.


----------



## twinmommy19

Can someone help - trying to identify what HTBOF is at Marriott Lakeshore reserve?

We are confirmed with a 2 BR for 2/25 check in with TBOF.  This would be for 2/28 check in (wasn't exactly looking for a 3 day gap so trying to decide whether to give it back).  Are these two units located in the same section of the resort?

Thanks!


----------



## thinze3

I just put in a trade request for a 1BR with kitchen at MOC & MM1 next February using my 2BR BeachPlace president's week. 

Ocean view is a must for us.  Once/if the trades comes through, I hope to quickly learn of the code and make a decision to keep the trade or not within 24 hrs.  It looks like I would be hoping for TOMV or OFOM.

Anybody know of any other code that would work?


----------



## sb2313

twinmommy19 said:


> Can someone help - trying to identify what HTBOF is at Marriott Lakeshore reserve?
> 
> We are confirmed with a 2 BR for 2/25 check in with TBOF.  This would be for 2/28 check in (wasn't exactly looking for a 3 day gap so trying to decide whether to give it back).  Are these two units located in the same section of the resort?
> 
> Thanks!



Both are two bedroom townhouses. The "H" just indicates a bulk developer deposit.


----------



## dioxide45

twinmommy19 said:


> Can someone help - trying to identify what HTBOF is at Marriott Lakeshore reserve?
> 
> We are confirmed with a 2 BR for 2/25 check in with TBOF.  This would be for 2/28 check in (wasn't exactly looking for a 3 day gap so trying to decide whether to give it back).  Are these two units located in the same section of the resort?
> 
> Thanks!



From post #232.

TBOF....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR townhome.


----------



## dioxide45

*South Beach*

If we ever find out a resort code and actually see any deposits, this might matter. There are a few codes that I couldn't find on Marriott.com. I pulled in the coding from the DC points chart for reference.

........South Beach.....N/A......1BR Suite, 1 King, Sofa bed (1BR K S KT)
ZZAA....South Beach.....N/A......2BR Suite, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King, Sofa bed, Bathrooms: 2 (2BR 2K S KT)
........South Beach.....N/A.......2BR Suite, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 Queen, Sofa bed, Bathrooms: 2 (2BR K Q S KT)
STKG....South Beach.....N/A......Guest room, 1 King (Guest Room K)
........South Beach.....N/A......Guest room, 1 Queen (Guest Room Q)
........South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 1 King (Studio K KT)
STKT....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 1 King, Sofa bed (Studio K S KT)
STSL....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 1 Queen (Studio Q KT)
QUEN....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 1 Queen, Sofa bed (Studio Q S KT)
STQQ....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 2 Queen (Studio 2Q KT)
STDO....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 2 Queen, Sofa bed (Studio 2Q S KT)
STDO....South Beach.....N/A......Studio, 2 Queen, Sofa bed (Studio 2Q S KT)


----------



## dioxide45

*New York City*

CITY....New York City....City View............Guest Room w/1 King
CCTY....New York City....City View............Guest Room w/2 Double
KING....New York City....N/A..................Guest room, 1 King
QUEN....New York City....N/A..................Guest room, 1 Queen
EDDB....New York City....N/A..................Deluxe Guest Room, 2 Double, Sofa bed
EKNG....New York City....N/A..................Deluxe Guest Room, 1 King, Sofa bed
VIEW....New York City....Empire State Bldg....Guest room, 1 King


----------



## thinze3

*St Kitts*

Does anybody know what a D in front of the 4 letter code represents?


----------



## sb2313

thinze3 said:


> Does anybody know what a D in front of the 4 letter code represents?



Developer deposit, like a "h" in front would mean as well.


----------



## thinze3

sb2313 said:


> Developer deposit, like a "h" in front would mean as well.



Thanks! I knew about having an 'H' but had never seen nor read about a 'D'.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> Thanks! I knew about having an 'H' but had never seen nor read about a 'D'.



If you take a look at post #1 in this thread, it describes what the D and H actually indicate.


----------



## OutAndAbout

*Marriott Lakeshore Reserve 1br's*



SkyBlueWaters said:


> Hi dioxide,
> Couldn't find this code in your list for Lakeshore Reserve.
> HOVTM
> Thanks.


OVTM
1 Bedroom Villa
1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
788sqft/71sqm
Fully equipped kitchen
Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
OVTG
Larger Guest room
1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
587sqft/53sqm
*Kitchenette*
Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
TOMV
1 Bedroom Villa
1 King, Sofa bed
828sqft/75sqm
Fully equipped kitchen
Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​


----------



## dioxide45

OutAndAbout said:


> OVTM
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 788sqft/71sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> OVTG
> Larger Guest room
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 587sqft/53sqm
> *Kitchenette*
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> TOMV
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed
> 828sqft/75sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​



So this is what we have on the list for Lakeshore Reserve;

*IVMT*....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
*TOMV*....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
*OVTG*....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOVI....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TBOF....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR townhome.
ZZAB....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that lockeds off in to two 1BR master suites.
ZZAA....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TBBV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR townhome.
ZZAO....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 3BR unit.

I think the issue is the code I highlighted in red. According to Marriott.com, this room code does not exist at Lakeshore Reserve. So if TOMV and OVTG are correct in the list above, OVTM must be the 1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit. Though I guess the one question still outstanding is, is the 1BR side of the 2BR lock off unit larger or smaller than the 1BR side of the 2BR unit that locks off in to two 1BR units?


----------



## OutAndAbout

dioxide45 said:


> Though I guess the one question still outstanding is, is the 1BR side of the 2BR lock off unit larger or smaller than the 1BR side of the 2BR unit that locks off in to two 1BR units?



Sq footage is included in the prior post
1br (TOMV) from 1br/studio is 828sqft/75sqm
1br full kitchen (OVTM) from 1br/1br is 788sqft/71sqm
1br kitchenette/Larger guest room (OVTG) from 1br/1br is 587sqft/53sqm
studio (THGV) is 362sqft/33sqm
studio (TOGV) is 357sqft/32sqm



OutAndAbout said:


> OVTM
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 788sqft/71sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> OVTG
> Larger Guest room
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 587sqft/53sqm
> *Kitchenette*
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> TOMV
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed
> 828sqft/75sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​


----------



## dioxide45

OutAndAbout said:


> Sq footage is included in the prior post
> 1br (TOMV) from 1br/studio is 828sqft/75sqm
> 1br full kitchen (OVTM) from 1br/1br is 788sqft/71sqm
> 1br kitchenette/Larger guest room (OVTG) from 1br/1br is 587sqft/53sqm
> studio (THGV) is 362sqft/33sqm
> studio (TOGV) is 357sqft/32sqm



I get that, but how do we know that TOMV is 828sqft and it isn't OVTM that is actually 828sqft? I don't see anything in post #270 that indicates which one is which. The description is the same for both except for the square footage.


----------



## n777lt

BTW the GM mentioned at an owners' meeting several years ago that there are actually NINETEEN different unit configurations at Lakeshore Reserve - but I think that includes ADA accessible units counted separately, and I have no idea whether you can secure those through II.


----------



## dioxide45

n777lt said:


> BTW the GM mentioned at an owners' meeting several years ago that there are actually NINETEEN different unit configurations at Lakeshore Reserve - but I think that includes ADA accessible units counted separately, and I have no idea whether you can secure those through II.



It must include ADA units. I don't think any of the town homes are ADA compliant, just the flats. So that would make sense. I know that I have all of the unit types accounted for in the list.


----------



## OutAndAbout

dioxide45 said:


> I get that, but how do we know that TOMV is 828sqft and it isn't OVTM that is actually 828sqft? I don't see anything in post #270 that indicates which one is which.


All the details for post 270 and 272 are from the Marriott website, which has details for each specific villa type.

Go to the Villas tab then click "View Details" to see villa details such as kitchen vs kitchenette (under Room Amenities) and sqft/sqm (under Room Overview)



dioxide45 said:


> The description is the same for both except for the square footage.


 Each villa has a different summary description, although that has nothing to do with sqft.  (One 1br has balcony in the description while the other does not - even though they both have balconies.  The smaller 1br is called, "Larger Guest room")



OutAndAbout said:


> OVTM
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 788sqft/71sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> OVTG
> Larger Guest room
> 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
> 587sqft/53sqm
> *Kitchenette*
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​
> TOMV
> 1 Bedroom Villa
> 1 King, Sofa bed
> 828sqft/75sqm
> Fully equipped kitchen
> Outdoor spaces: balcony (1)​


----------



## dioxide45

OutAndAbout said:


> All the details for post 270 and 272 are from the Marriott website, which has details for each specific villa type.
> 
> Go to the Villas tab then click "View Details" to see villa details such as kitchen vs kitchenette (under Room Amenities) and sqft/sqm (under Room Overview)
> 
> Each villa has a different summary description, although that has nothing to do with sqft.  (One 1br has balcony in the description while the other does not - even though they both have balconies.  The smaller 1br is called, "Larger Guest room")



The problem is that TOMV and OVTM are effectively the same type of unit. They both have full kitchens and in room laundry. The only difference is the square footage. So we still really don't know from the description which is the larger side of a 2BR unit that locks off in to the 1BR and Larger Guest Room or if it is the 1BR master side of a regular 2BR lock off.


----------



## n777lt

dioxide45 said:


> It must include ADA units. I don't think any of the town homes are ADA compliant, just the flats. So that would make sense. I know that I have all of the unit types accounted for in the list.



To finish this digression...Actually, there are a couple (or more) of townhouses (2 story) with elevators and ADA bathrooms! I managed to get one on short notice the year I ended up on crutches 2 weeks before our stay, thanks to the GM and his team.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that TOMV and OVTM are effectively the same type of unit. They both have full kitchens and in room laundry. The only difference is the square footage. So we still really don't know from the description which is the larger side of a 2BR unit that locks off in to the 1BR and Larger Guest Room or if it is the 1BR master side of a regular 2BR lock off.



I did the complete math out to the 2BR units to confirm.

ZZAA: 1185 sqft
ZZAB: 1375 sqft

TOMV 828sqft + TOGV 357sqft = ZZAA 1185sqft

OVTM 788sqft + OVTG 587sqft = ZZAB 1375sqft

Here is the updated list for Lakeshore Reserve

OVTM....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOMV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
OVTG....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
TOVI....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TBOF....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR townhome.
ZZAB....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to two 1BR master suites.
ZZAA....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
TBBV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR townhome.
ZZAO....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Lakeshore Reserve...........N/A................Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## dioxide45

n777lt said:


> To finish this digression...Actually, there are a couple (or more) of townhouses (2 story) with elevators and ADA bathrooms! I managed to get one on short notice the year I ended up on crutches 2 weeks before our stay, thanks to the GM and his team.



Interesting. I had read a filing where MVCI had applied to obtain a waiver on ADA compliance of the town home units. Guess they weren't granted the waiver.

With 12 different unit types excluding ADA complaint and 19 with , it would mean that not all different unit types have an ADA compliant option. Perhaps they don't have an ADA complaint option in one of the studio types. Given the floating unit at Lakeshore Reserve, they can move people between units. I am also pretty sure they don't code out the ADA complaint unit types differently. They just move people between ADA and non ADA based on request.


----------



## dioxide45

*San Diego*

SUIT....San Diego................N/A................King Suite
DSTE....San Diego................N/A................2 Double Suite
EKNG....San Diego................City View..........King Suite
ZZAB....San Diego................N/A................2 Bedroom Connecting Suite


----------



## Ann in CA

Our  Marbella Beach Club unit code is HTHVI. It is three bedroom, but we can't yet bring it up using the Marriott reservation number. I assume it is a dedicated three bedroom, based on Playa's codes, and not ocean view, as our 2 bedroom at Marbella a few years ago was HTOVI, and at Playa, the three bedroom sea front was ZZOF. Anyone know? And if so, which building should we request?

Thanks.


----------



## OutAndAbout

Ann in CA said:


> Our  Marbella Beach Club unit code is HTHVI. It is three bedroom, but we can't yet bring it up using the Marriott reservation number. I assume it is a dedicated three bedroom, based on Playa's codes, and not ocean view, as our 2 bedroom at Marbella a few years ago was HTOVI, and at Playa, the three bedroom sea front was ZZOF. Anyone know? And if so, which building should we request?
> 
> Thanks.


Marriott.com and marriottvacationclub.com both show only one type of each villa (3br, 2br, 1br).

Here's the 3br floorplan


----------



## dioxide45

Ann in CA said:


> Our  Marbella Beach Club unit code is HTHVI. It is three bedroom, but we can't yet bring it up using the Marriott reservation number. I assume it is a dedicated three bedroom, based on Playa's codes, and not ocean view, as our 2 bedroom at Marbella a few years ago was HTOVI, and at Playa, the three bedroom sea front was ZZOF. Anyone know? And if so, which building should we request?
> 
> Thanks.





OutAndAbout said:


> Marriott.com and marriottvacationclub.com both show only one type of each villa (3br, 2br, 1br).
> 
> Here's the 3br floorplan



Yeah, only Playa Andaluza shows as having views. No specific views at Marbella.

OBVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................1BR unit.
TOVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................2BR unit.
THVI....Marbella Beach Club.........N/A................3BR unit.


----------



## bazzap

Reading the recent reference to Playa Andaluza prompted me to check the II codes and I believe an update may be helpful to the full list 
Sea Front
The 3 bed Full unit is described as ZZOF
If we lock it off, 
The 2 bed Master suite is described as OFOM
The 1 bed Guest Studio suite is described as OFTG
(I also note that for Garden View the 1 bed Guest Studio suite is described as GVTG)


----------



## dioxide45

bazzap said:


> Reading the recent reference to Playa Andaluza prompted me to check the II codes and I believe an update may be helpful to the full list
> Sea Front
> The 3 bed Full unit is described as ZZOF
> If we lock it off,
> The 2 bed Master suite is described as OFOM
> The 1 bed Guest Studio suite is described as OFTG
> (I also note that for Garden View the 1 bed Guest Studio suite is described as GVTG)



TOGA....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR dedicated unit.
GVTM....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
*OFOM....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR portion of 3BR unit.*
TBOV....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR unit.
THVI....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR dedicated unit.
ZZAO....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
*ZZOF....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.*
THBS....Playa Andaluza..............Beach Side.........3BR unit.
*OFTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of 3BR unit.*
*GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Resort View........Studio portion of a 3BR unit Sea Front unit*.

Barry, It looks like the first three are already accounted for. It looks like I just have GVTG duplicated. Is there such thing as a Resort View? I think the code/description that is listed last may be an error.


----------



## bazzap

I am as near certain as I can be that Playa Andaluza only has the two views 
Sea Front (which we own) 
and 
Garden View
so I believe the Beach Side and Resort View names don't actually exist.
OFTG is definitely wrong and should be Sea Front, not Garden View
The "duplicate" GVTG is also wrong, it may possibly be the Studio portion of either a 2 Bed or a 3 Bed unit but it certainly can't be both "Garden View" and "Sea Front"
I hope this makes sense.
MALC9990 may like to comment further.


----------



## OutAndAbout

dioxide45 said:


> THBS....Playa Andaluza..............Beach Side.........3BR unit.
> *OFTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of 3BR unit.*
> *GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
> GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Resort View........Studio portion of a 3BR unit Sea Front unit*.
> 
> Barry, It looks like the first three are already accounted for. It looks like I just have GVTG duplicated. Is there such thing as a Resort View? I think the code/description that is listed last may be an error.





bazzap said:


> I am as near certain as I can be that Playa Andaluza only has the two views
> Sea Front (which we own)
> and
> Garden View
> so I believe the Beach Side and Resort View names don't actually exist.
> OFTG is definitely wrong and should be Sea Front, not Garden View
> The "duplicate" GVTG is also wrong, it may possibly be the Studio portion of either a 2 Bed or a 3 Bed unit but it certainly can't be both "Garden View" and "Sea Front"


Marriott.com uses a Resort View description for a studio.  The full villa (main villa and lockoff) may be Seafront or Garden View but it seems they categorize the lockoff view differently. 

THBS - Non Lock-off, 3 Bedroom Apartment, *Seafront*, Balcony
OFTG - Smaller Guest room, 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), *Resort view*, Balcony
GVTG - Smaller Guest room, 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), *Garden view*, Balcony


----------



## bazzap

OutAndAbout said:


> Marriott.com uses a Resort View description for a studio.  The full villa (main villa and lockoff) may be Seafront or Garden View but it seems they categorize the lockoff view differently.
> 
> THBS - Non Lock-off, 3 Bedroom Apartment, *Seafront*, Balcony
> OFTG - Smaller Guest room, 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), *Resort view*, Balcony
> GVTG - Smaller Guest room, 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), *Garden view*, Balcony


Very interesting.
It seems Marriott may be inconsistent in their view description of the studios at Playa Andaluza.
When I sign in to my account and check availability for my lock off, selecting the studio, this is what I see with it clearly described as Sea Front view.
Then when I reserve and exchange through II, the confirmation shows OFTG.

Weeks in your season shown in bold.
Your Selected Resort
Playa Andaluza
Season: Silver
Villa Type: Deluxe Guest Room
View: Sea Front
Deed ID: XX*XXXX*XX*X


----------



## dioxide45

bazzap said:


> Very interesting.
> It seems Marriott may be inconsistent in their view description of the studios at Playa Andaluza.
> When I sign in to my account and check availability for my lock off, selecting the studio, this is what I see with it clearly described as Sea Front view.
> Then when I reserve and exchange through II, the confirmation shows OFTG.
> 
> Weeks in your season shown in bold.
> Your Selected Resort
> Playa Andaluza
> Season: Silver
> Villa Type: Deluxe Guest Room
> View: Sea Front
> Deed ID: XX*XXXX*XX*X



I wonder if the studio is like the studio side of the 3BR lock off at Aruba Surf Club? The 3BR is considered Ocean Side as is the 2BR master side. However, due to how the studio is situated, it only has an island view.


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder if the studio is like the studio side of the 3BR lock off at Aruba Surf Club? The 3BR is considered Ocean Side as is the 2BR master side. However, due to how the studio is situated, it only has an island view.


I know what you mean, as the studio parts of the 3 bed Sea Front lock offs at Playa are also positioned with more of a side on Sea view whereas the Master has a front on Sea view.
Even on the Marriott confirmation email for one of our Playa Andaluza reservations though, they still use the description Sea Front for the studio (as cut & pasted below)
"Your Room
Number of rooms: 1
	You have requested:
Room type: Deluxe Guest Room Sea Front, 2
Guests in room: 2"


----------



## pspercy

*Ko Olina IVMT Mountain View*
I traded my MOC week for MKO, on II it said cat IVMT.

We were given a fourth floor unit almost directly above the main entrance (not the porte cochere) to the Hale Moana building, #10406.

View to left:





Straight ahead:





To the right:






Arguably an OV !!!


----------



## dioxide45

pspercy said:


> *Ko Olina IVMT Mountain View*
> I traded my MOC week for MKO, on II it said cat IVMT.
> 
> We were given a fourth floor unit almost directly above the main entrance (not the porte cochere) to the Hale Moana building, #10406.
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably an OV !!!



You can see the ocean. Can't really see the mountains as the view category would indicate.


----------



## pspercy

dioxide45 said:


> You can see the ocean. Can't really see the mountains as the view category would indicate.



A higher unit would've been better, ahead & left was the marina if the trees weren't blocking the view. Still, it was fine


----------



## ral

*MVC at Surfers Paradise*

Anyone know the difference between these two codes at MVC at Surfers Paradise (Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia)?
DPSTE and DKSTE
I know they are both one bedroom suites.
Possibly Lagoon View vs. City View?? If so, which code applies to which view? Unusual that they are 5 letter codes when most other codes in the system are 4 letter codes.


----------



## ral

ral said:


> Anyone know the difference between these two codes at MVC at Surfers Paradise (Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia)?
> DPSTE and DKSTE
> I know they are both one bedroom suites.
> Possibly Lagoon View vs. City View?? If so, which code applies to which view? Unusual that they are 5 letter codes when most other codes in the system are 4 letter codes.



Found out the answerSTE is Lagoon (also referred to as Ocean) View 1 Bedroom Suite and KSTE is City (also referred to as Mountain) View 1 Bedroom Suite. The "D" prior to both codes in my case probably refers to a bulk Deposit from MVC into II.

Has an II Unit Code been started for the Surfers Paradise property?


----------



## dioxide45

*Surfers Paradise*

Here is what I am finding so far. I find it odd that they have some duplicated unit types, perhaps just the square footage is differet?

KSTE...Surfers Paradise....City View.......1BR Suite, King, Sofa Bed
.......Surfers Paradise....City View.......1BR Suite, King, Sofa Bed
ZZAB...Surfers Paradise....City View.......2BR Suite, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Sofa Bed
.......Surfers Paradise....City View.......Guest room, King, Sofa Bed
PSTE...Surfers Paradise....Lagoon View.....1BR Suite, King, Sofa Bed
.......Surfers Paradise....Lagoon View.....1BR Suite, King, Sofa Bed
ZZAA...Surfers Paradise....Lagoon View.....2BR Suite, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: King, Sofa Bed
.......Surfers Paradise....Lagoon View.....Guest room, King, Sofa Bed
KING...Surfers Paradise....Lagoon View.....Guest room, Sofa Bed


----------



## tschwa2

I like the whole discussion about the units but is there an easy link (Perhaps its own sticky or as part of post 1) to the entire current list so I can look up a unit type?


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I like the whole discussion about the units but is there an easy link (Perhaps its own sticky or as part of post 1) to the entire current list so I can look up a unit type?


There is a link in Post #1 that goes to the post that contains the most recent version of the list.


----------



## tschwa2

Thanks.  Think my eyes are going because I swear I started with post 1 looking for the link.  
Looking for Pulse Mayflower  DDBDB (Studio).  I am imagine 2 double beds because it was listed as 2/4 in II.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> Thanks.  Think my eyes are going because I swear I started with post 1 looking for the link.
> Looking for Pulse Mayflower  DDBDB (Studio).  I am imagine 2 double beds because it was listed as 2/4 in II.


DBDB....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/2 Double


----------



## dickgregory

HVMT - does anyone recognize this code for Maui Ocean Club Lahaina & Napili Villa?  Confirmation shows it's a 1-bedroom. Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dickgregory said:


> HVMT - does anyone recognize this code for Maui Ocean Club Lahaina & Napili Villa?  Confirmation shows it's a 1-bedroom. Thanks.



Are you sure it isn't HIVMT? I have never heard of a 4 character unit code that starts with an H. HIVMT would be the correct 5 character unit code for an MVC deposit of a 1BR portion of a 2BR unit.


----------



## dickgregory

You are correct, it is HIVMT. Thank you!! Is this an Island View?


----------



## 1st Class

dickgregory said:


> You are correct, it is HIVMT. Thank you!! Is this an Island View?



IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.

FYI, the first page of this thread contains a link to the complete list.


----------



## lily28

I got an exchange to Marriott V.C at Empire Placeat Bangkok 3 bedroom. Code is DTHVI. What the code stand for? Thanks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

It stands for a 3BR.


----------



## lily28

Saintsfanfl said:


> It stands for a 3BR.



Thank you. Since it is in downtown Bangkok, I assume there is no view designation


----------



## ral

Codes for New Building at Crystal Shores (Marco Island):
*2 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor:  TOGA*
*2 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor:  TOBT
*
*3 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor, Poolside, Balcony: THVI*
*3 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor, Poolside, Balcony:  THBR
*


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> Codes for New Building at Crystal Shores (Marco Island):
> *2 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor:  TOGA*
> *2 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor:  TOBT*
> 
> *3 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor, Poolside, Balcony: THVI*
> *3 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor, Poolside, Balcony:  THBR*


What is the view for the first two on your list?


----------



## Renzo

dioxide45 said:


> _*Moderator Notes*
> 7/20/15 - At Dioxide's request this post has been edited to delete outdated info and link instead to his most-current compilations in *Posts #232 and #233* in the thread.  As well, the thread has been linked in the Weeks FAQ in this forum.  Thank you again, Dioxide!_
> 
> I am working on trying to compile a list of all the II unit codes. Below is what I have so far. I know I have a lot of holes and many resorts and units are not even represented.
> 
> These have been compiled from searching through old posts and threads, so thanks to those that have provided these in the past.
> 
> Take a look and let me know any that you don't see on the list or some that may be wrong.
> 
> _2/11/14 - Q&A FAQ from Dioxide added, with thanks:_
> 
> **** Q&A FAQ ****
> 
> *How do I determine the Marriott II Unit Code for an II exchange confirmation?*
> You can find the Marriott II Unit Code under the corresponding exchange on the My History page of the II website.
> 
> *The Marriott II Unit Code for an exchange is five characters, but all the ones in the list are only four. What is the Marriott II Unit Code?*
> In the case of a five character Marriott II Unit Code, the first character will be either a D or an H. This letter should be ignored, the last four characters are the Marriott II Unit Code.
> 
> *What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
> The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit.
> 
> *Is the Marriott II Unit Code an II or Marriott code?*
> The code is actually a Marriott code. Marriott refers to the code as the _roomPoolCode_. You can see this code on Marriott.com when you view the reservation and look at the web address of the Room Details. You may need to open the Room Details of the reservation in a separate window to see the code.
> 
> *Does having a certain code guarantee the unit/view indicated in the list?*
> No. With all exchanges, the resorts have flexibility and there is no guarantee that you will get the view indicated on the reservation. Some resorts are better than others at keeping the confirmed unit type. Though there is never a guarantee.


Anyone knows if Aruba surf club is consistent leaving the same units assigned with an exchange through ii? I know view isn’t guaranteed but I was just wondering if they usually change the unit or not?


----------



## ral

dioxide45 said:


> What is the view for the first two on your list?


Codes for New Building at Crystal Shores (Marco Island):
*2 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor, Poolside, Balcony: TOGA*
*2 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor, Poolside, Balcony: TOBT*

*3 Bedroom Villa, 3rd - 5th floor, Poolside, Balcony: THVI*
*3 Bedroom Villa, 6th - 15th floor, Poolside, Balcony: THBR*


----------



## m61376

Renzo said:


> Anyone knows if Aruba surf club is consistent leaving the same units assigned with an exchange through ii? I know view isn’t guaranteed but I was just wondering if they usually change the unit or not?


In my experience they do, but they have switched assigned views to accommodate placement near an ownership week when requested.


----------



## FLDVCFamily

dioxide45 said:


> It must include ADA units. I don't think any of the town homes are ADA compliant, just the flats. So that would make sense. I know that I have all of the unit types accounted for in the list.



Townhouse 9208 has an elevator and is very accessible. I'm pretty sure it's an ADA unit. We had it once, and my kids loved that elevator.


----------



## dioxide45

TBOF.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 2BR unit. 
 TBBV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR Penthouse unit. 
 TWOS.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Side 2BR unit. 
 TBOV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf View 2BR unit. 
 TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....6th - 15th floor 2BR unit. 
 TOGA.....Crystal Shores.....3rd - 5th floor 2BR unit. 
 TOBR.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 2BR unit. 
 THBR.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th Floor 3BR unit. 
 THVI.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th Floor 3BR unit.


----------



## SueDonJ

dioxide45 said:


> TBOF.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 2BR unit.
> TBBV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR Penthouse unit.
> TWOS.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Side 2BR unit.
> TBOV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf View 2BR unit.
> TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....6th - 15th floor 2BR unit.
> TOGA.....Crystal Shores.....3rd - 5th floor 2BR unit.
> TOBR.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 2BR unit.
> THBR.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th Floor 3BR unit.
> THVI.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th Floor 3BR unit.



Thanks. I edited Post #232 to include this.


----------



## 5finny

http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/images/Comm_Design/samples/OwnerConfo/ML.html#res_detail
I am not sure if all this info is already listed


----------



## dioxide45

TBOF.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 2BR unit. 
 TBBV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR Penthouse unit. 
TBPP.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Front 3BR unit.
 TWOS.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf Side 2BR unit. 
 TBOV.....Crystal Shores.....Gulf View 2BR unit. 
 TOBT.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th floor 2BR unit. 
 TOGA.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th floor 2BR unit. 
 TOBR.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 2BR unit. 
 THBS.....Crystal Shores.....Island Side 3BR unit.
 THBR.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 6th - 15th Floor 3BR unit. 
 THVI.....Crystal Shores.....Poolside 3rd - 5th Floor 3BR unit. 
 TOVI.....Crystal Shores.....2BR unit.


Items in red are different from what was in post #315. However I am not sure what TBPP and TOVI are. Because there is already TBBV for the 3BR penthouse. There are only two of them. Perhaps they have each of the two coded differently. Also not sure what TOVI is really for. Where are these located? They have no view listed.


----------



## sb2313

One penthouse unit, I believe, is handicap accessible and that could be reason for different code? As for the tovi, I tried to get an answer from the resort on exactly where those units are via phone but the front desk didn’t really seem to know. We’ll be there starting tomorrow(though not in one of those units), so I will try to get a straight answer on that and update here.


----------



## 5finny

Sorry I can't be of more help
The info I found popped up on an google search--nothing with it


----------



## davidvel

dioxide45 said:


> Okay. I have done some more digging. Here is the unit Room Details from Marriott.com for unit code TBOV. It appears to be a lock off unit given the two king bed setup and two balconies.
> 
> Here is the one code that was already identified as a 2BR ocean view.
> 
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> 
> 
> Here are the Room Details from Marriott.com for ZZTR. So it is a legitamate unit code.
> 
> Here are all the known 2BR configurations at Lahaina and Napili.
> ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
> TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
> ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
> ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> 
> Looking at the MOC views map, the only thing I can think of is that the TBOV and ZZTR are used to separate the north and south facing 2BR ocean view units in Lahaina Tower?


Here's some info I found in some code on a marriott webpage, that explains these two Oceanview codes:
[*IF RmPoolCd =="ZZTR" Then*]

*Number of Guests:* Accommodates a maximum of eight people

*Accommodations:* 2 Bed / 2 Bath Villas – *Ocean View (Lock-Off – two entrances)
*

*Lahaina Tower Only*

*[IF RmPoolCd =="TBOV" Then]
Number of Guests:* Accommodates a maximum of eight people

*Accommodations:* 2 Bed / 2 Bath Villas – Ocean View (Non Lock-Off – one entrance)

Lahaina Tower, South Side Only
Washer/dryer
Bed and sofa linens and bath towels
Shampoo, bath and kitchen soap, facial and toilet tissue


----------



## hillsk

Does anyone know the II unit codes for Marriott Waikoloa Ocean Club (MWO) on the Big Island?  We are confirmed for code DTBOF (2 BEDROOM).


----------



## Dean

hillsk said:


> Does anyone know the II unit codes for Marriott Waikoloa Ocean Club (MWO) on the Big Island?  We are confirmed for code DTBOF (2 BEDROOM).


I don't have that one but once it is available in your Marriott.com, you can see the designation that it's given there which isn't always the same as given by MVC but is likely more accurate from an expectation standpoint.  It usual shows up the next day after you make the exchange but it could be tomorrow if just done this weekend.


----------



## echino

hillsk said:


> Does anyone know the II unit codes for Marriott Waikoloa Ocean Club (MWO) on the Big Island?  We are confirmed for code DTBOF (2 BEDROOM).



Ocean Front
2 Bed / 2 Bath Suite - TBOF 


Master bedroom with king bed, television, private bathroom with walk-in shower
Guest bedroom with two queen beds and television
Shared guest bathroom with tub/shower combo
Living area with queen sleeper sofa with memory foam mattress and television
Kitchenette with dining table for eight people, washer and dryer, ¾-size refrigerator, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, blender and assorted kitchen utensils
Kitchenette does not include cooktop/stove/oven or pots and pans


----------



## mauitraveler

echino said:


> Ocean Front
> 2 Bed / 2 Bath Suite - TBOF
> 
> 
> Master bedroom with king bed, television, private bathroom with walk-in shower
> Guest bedroom with two queen beds and television
> Shared guest bathroom with tub/shower combo
> Living area with queen sleeper sofa with memory foam mattress and television
> Kitchenette with dining table for eight people, washer and dryer, ¾-size refrigerator, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, blender and assorted kitchen utensils
> Kitchenette does not include cooktop/stove/oven or pots and pans


To add to what echino has stated, I read somewhere that "D" just means that it is a developer's deposit and not another owner's...  CJ


----------



## dioxide45

Codes for Waikoloa Ocean Club

OBVI....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Island View.....1BR Suite
OBST....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Pool View.......1BR Suite
OBOV....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Ocean View......1BR Suite
TOGA....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Island View.....2BR Suite
TPPT....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Pool View.......2BR Suite
TBOV....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Ocean View......2BR Suite
TBOF....Waikoloa Ocean Club.............Ocean Front.....2BR Suite


----------



## dioxide45

mauitraveler said:


> To add to what echino has stated, I read somewhere that "D" just means that it is a developer's deposit and not another owner's...  CJ


That is correct and the D specifically indicates DC inventory deposit. Since Waikoloa Ocean Club is a 100% trust resort, I would expect all of the codes to begin with a D. Though I have still excluded the D from the codes in my list to keep it consistent.


----------



## starzim

Where can I find MArriott unit codes for Vegas Grand Chateau, NJ Fairwy villas and Aruba ocean club?


----------



## Fasttr

starzim said:


> Where can I find MArriott unit codes for Vegas Grand Chateau, NJ Fairwy villas and Aruba ocean club?


See posts 232 and 233 in this thread.


----------



## starzim

Thank you I missed that.


----------



## Lynda0116

And how would we use this information?


----------



## rthib

Hey moderators. Anyway post 232/233 could be put in FAQ or a new thread without so many posts created so new people could find this easier. Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

rthib said:


> Hey moderators. Anyway post 232/233 could be put in FAQ or a new thread without so many posts created so new people could find this easier. Thanks


That may be doable, but the biggest issue is that people simply don't read the very first post of this thread that has a direct link to posts 232/233 and answers many of the other questions that come up repeatedly.


----------



## rthib

dioxide45 said:


> That may be doable, but the biggest issue is that people simply don't read the very first post of this thread that has a direct link to posts 232/233 and answers many of the other questions that come up repeatedly.


The other problem is I only need this about every six months and by then it has moved from visiable threads and then you have to search. Maybe a link in FAQ to this thread.


----------



## Fasttr

rthib said:


> The other problem is I only need this about every six months and by then it has moved from visiable threads and then you have to search. Maybe a link in FAQ to this thread.


These can always be found in the FAQ - Marriott Vacation Club Weeks System at the top of the Marriott Forum

 Scroll down till you see this....  *II Unit Codes for Marriott resorts* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163130


----------



## melissy123

Need to add TOVI to Marriott Timberlodge.  That is a dedicated two bedroom unit. I had mistakenly thought all two bedrooms here were lock offs. This must be part of the three bedroom unit.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Are there any dedicated two bedroom units in Palm Desert?  Are all of the units lockoffs?  Thinking of buying a lockoff unit and wonder about some of the ads I see that are vague.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are there any dedicated two bedroom units in Palm Desert?  Are all of the units lockoffs?  Thinking of buying a lockoff unit and wonder about some of the ads I see that are vague.



I "think" that all of the units in Marriott's DSV1, DSV2, Shadow Ridge Villages are all lock off units.  I don't have solid proof but that is my opinion.  I own in Palm Desert and have stayed there dozens of times in 2 BR units (DSV1. 2 and SR villages) and never found a dedicated 2 BR.  Also, I think that all units are 2 BR l.o. and that there are no deeded 1 BR units.  But at one time I saw an eBay add for a deeded 1 BR DSV2.  I called the resort and they said that they didn't any 1 BR owners.

But I looked at the unit codes a minute ago and it appears that at Shadow Ridge Enclaves there is a code for a dedicated 2 BR unit.  There is also a 2 BR l.o. unit in SR enclaves that is considered a "Deluxe" unit that splits into two 1-BR units.  Incidentally I own one of those Deluxe units.  They don't show up very often and mine wasn't advertised as a Deluxe unit - - I just got lucky.


----------



## rickandcindy23

BJRSanDiego said:


> I "think" that all of the units in Marriott's DSV1, DSV2, Shadow Ridge Villages are all lock off units.  I don't have solid proof but that is my opinion.  I own in Palm Desert and have stayed there dozens of times in 2 BR units (DSV1. 2 and SR villages) and never found a dedicated 2 BR.  Also, I think that all units are 2 BR l.o. and that there are no deeded 1 BR units.  But at one time I saw an eBay add for a deeded 1 BR DSV2.  I called the resort and they said that they didn't any 1 BR owners.
> 
> But I looked at the unit codes a minute ago and it appears that at Shadow Ridge Enclaves there is a code for a dedicated 2 BR unit.  There is also a 2 BR l.o. unit in SR enclaves that is considered a "Deluxe" unit that splits into two 1-BR units.  Incidentally I own one of those Deluxe units.  They don't show up very often and mine wasn't advertised as a Deluxe unit - - I just got lucky.



That was lucky.  I love to stay in Palm Desert.  I know our daughter-in-law would love the water slides for the grandkids.  It seems to be a pretty easy thing to get via II right now, but I don't know what the future will hold.  I think Westin Mission Hills would be a great option for them as a purchase (and they go much cheaper).  They are the ones looking to buy something but cannot make up their minds.  I was thinking it would be great for exchanges.  How do they do for exchange purposes?


----------



## BJRSanDiego

rickandcindy23 said:


> That was lucky.  I love to stay in Palm Desert.  I know our daughter-in-law would love the water slides for the grandkids.  It seems to be a pretty easy thing to get via II right now, but I don't know what the future will hold.  I think Westin Mission Hills would be a great option for them as a purchase (and they go much cheaper).  They are the ones looking to buy something but cannot make up their minds.  I was thinking it would be great for exchanges.  How do they do for exchange purposes?


My own opinion is that the Marriott Palm Deserts trade well.  (I have 2 DSV2, 1 DSV1 and 1 SRE).   I've had good luck but I'm retired and prefer to travel in the shoulder seasons and stay home for the summer.  Plus I put in requests over a year in advance and manually look almost daily.  But, four times I tried trading into Hawaii using a 1 BR and I succeeded Four times (Marriott Ocean Club (2BR), Westin Princeville,  Waiohai (2 BR) and Ko Olina (1 BR) ). Annually I trade into Newport Coast, Ca. (all 2 BR units) using either an efficiency or a 1-BR.  I've had similar luck with Hyatt Pinon Point and Hyatt Highlands Inn.  So, in my opinion it trades well.

I've read discussions on Tug that the Grand Chateau might be a better choice for exchanging because its MF is a few hundred less and supposedly trades well.  But I noticed on the ii TDI chart that a TDI of 130 is about the highest (with the exception of one week at 135).  So, maybe that matters.  Or maybe not.

I've read some reviews of Westin Mission Hills that were not very favorable.  I've been to the sister property, the Westin Desert Willow and thought that it was nice. I think that they both trade well (my opinion), but I think that their MF are a few hundred more than the Marriotts.  I think that some or all may split into a pair of 1 BR units, which is a plus for exchanging.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> That was lucky.  I love to stay in Palm Desert.  I know our daughter-in-law would love the water slides for the grandkids.  It seems to be a pretty easy thing to get via II right now, but I don't know what the future will hold.  I think Westin Mission Hills would be a great option for them as a purchase (and they go much cheaper).  They are the ones looking to buy something but cannot make up their minds.  I was thinking it would be great for exchanges.  How do they do for exchange purposes?


From what I can see the top gold weeks should trade roughly the same as the top Platinum weeks at any of the traditional traders and the top Platinum weeks maybe a little better though not likely enough to matter M to M.  Fees are more expensive but DSV II isn't as much.  I think they also charge taxes separately.  If one wants to own to use and trade, I think it's a good option but if one mostly wants to trade, I'd go for something cheaper.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean said:


> I think they also charge taxes separately.



You are correct, 90 some dollars separate for property taxes. This makes GC several hundred cheaper MF if only trading with it. It also elects for a couple hundred more DC points than DSV2. BJR correct on trade power, very nice.


----------



## Aztraveler

dioxide45 said:


> GVOB....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........1BR dedicated unit.
> ISVW....Maui Ocean Club.............Island View........1BR dedicated unit.
> OBOF....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........1BR dedicated unit.
> OBOV....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........1BR dedicated unit.
> GVTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OFTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OVTM....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAC....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAB....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAA....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> GVTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OFTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OVTG....Maui Ocean Club.............Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> GMGH....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> IVMT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOM....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> TOMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
> TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
> ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
> ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> GMGZ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> IVGT....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OFOG....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> TOGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> THGV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
> MONG....Monarch.....................Garden View........2BR unit.
> MONO....Monarch.....................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
> SUIT....Monarch.....................Ocean Front........3BR Penthouse unit.
> TOMV....Mountain Side...............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAA....Mountain Side...............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV....Mountain Side...............N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OBST....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................1BR unit.
> STLS....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with no whirlpool with dining area.
> STDO....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with whirlpool and dining area.
> STEX....Mountain Valley Lodge.......N/A................Studio unit with whirlpool and no dining area.
> TOVI....Newport Coast...............N/A................2BR unit.
> OFTM....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OVTM....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> THMV....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> ZZAB....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAA....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> OFTG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> OVTG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Side.........Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> THVG....Ocean Pointe................Ocean Front........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Ocean Watch.................Garden View........2BR unit.
> TBOF....Ocean Watch.................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
> TWOS....Ocean Watch.................Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
> TBOV....Ocean Watch.................Ocean View.........2BR unit.
> TBOF....Oceana Palms................Ocean Front........2BR unit.
> TBOV....Oceana Palms................Ocean View.........2BR unit.
> TOVI....Phuket Beach Club...........Ocean View.........2BR unit.
> TOGA....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR dedicated unit.
> GVTM....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> OFOM....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TBOV....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........2BR unit.
> THVI....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR dedicated unit.
> ZZAO....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> ZZOF....Playa Andaluza..............Sea Front..........3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> THBS....Playa Andaluza..............Beach Side.........3BR unit.
> OFTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of 3BR unit.
> GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Garden View........Studio portion of a 2BR unit.
> GVTG....Playa Andaluza..............Resort View........Studio portion of a 3BR unit Sea Front unit.
> TIME....Royal Palms.................N/A................2BR unit.
> TIME....Sabal Palms.................N/A................2BR unit.
> TOMV....Shadow Ridge................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAA....Shadow Ridge................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV....Shadow Ridge................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> IVMT....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR large portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
> OVTM....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> OVTG....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................1BR small portion of two master suite 2BR unit.
> TOVI....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
> ZZAD....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR unit that can be locked off in to two 1BR master suites.
> ZZAB....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> IVTG....Shadow Ridge Enclaves.......N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> TOGA....St Kitts Beach Club.........Garden View........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
> TWOS....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
> TOBT....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit. End units in building with two balconies.
> TOBR....St Kitts Beach Club.........Garden View........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
> TIME....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
> TOVI....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit. Middle units in building with one balcony.
> THVI....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean Side.........3BR unit. End unit on top floor of building with two balconies.
> VITB....St Kitts Beach Club.........Ocean View.........3BR unit. End unit on top floor of building with two balconies.
> BIOT....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Birch unit (1 Double, 2 Bath).
> BIOO....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Birch unit (2 Double, 1 Bath).
> DGOR....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Douglas loft unit.
> DGOT....Streamside..................N/A................1BR Douglas unit.
> BITT....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Birch unit.
> DGTR....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Douglas loft unit.
> EVTT....Streamside..................N/A................2BR Evergreen unit.
> BISO....Streamside..................N/A................Studio Birch unit.
> OBST....Summit Watch................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAB....Summit Watch................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> DBDB....Summit Watch................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> SUPT....Sunset Pointe...............N/A................2BR unit.
> TOGA....Surfwatch...................Garden View........2BR unit.
> TOVI....Surfwatch...................Ocean Side.........2BR unit.
> DBBV....Surfwatch...................Ocean Vista........2BR unit.
> THBR....Surfwatch...................Garden View........3BR unit.
> THVI....Surfwatch...................Ocean Side.........3BR unit.
> TBBV....Surfwatch...................Ocean Vista........3BR unit.
> DLUX....The Mayflower...............N/A................Deluxe Guest Room, w/2 Double
> KSTE....The Mayflower...............N/A................Executive Suite, w/1 King
> KING....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/1 King
> DBDB....The Mayflower...............N/A................Guest Room w/2 Double
> OBST....The Mayflower...............N/A................Junior Suite, w/1 King, Sofabed, 2 Bathrooms
> TOMV....Timber Lodge................N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> ZZAA....Timber Lodge................N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZAO....Timber Lodge................N/A................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
> TOGV....Timber Lodge................N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
> TOVI....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................2BR townhome.
> THVI....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................3BR townhome (King, King Twin).
> ZZAO....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................3BR townhome (King, Twin King).
> THGV....Village d’Ile-de-France.....N/A................Studio unit.
> TOVI....Villas at Doral.............N/A................2BR unit.
> IVTM....Waiohai Beach Club..........Island View........2BR unit.
> TBOV....Waiohai Beach Club..........Ocean View.........2BR unit.
> TOMV....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
> TOVI....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................2BR dedicated unit.
> ZZAA....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> TOGV....Willow Ridge Lodge..........N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.


We just made an II trade into Marriott Desert Springs Villas I.  The unit code is HOBST.  I get that the "H" indicates Weeks inventory, however I can't find Desert springs Villas in the lists.  I assume "OB" signifies 1BR and that is correct for our exchange.  What does the "ST" mean?  At Timber Lodge, it means the 1BR portion of a 2BR.  Is this the same for Desert Springs Villas I?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dean

Aztraveler said:


> We just made an II trade into Marriott Desert Springs Villas I.  The unit code is HOBST.  I get that the "H" indicates Weeks inventory, however I can't find Desert springs Villas in the lists.  I assume "OB" signifies 1BR and that is correct for our exchange.  What does the "ST" mean?  At Timber Lodge, it means the 1BR portion of a 2BR.  Is this the same for Desert Springs Villas I?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


H means developer deposit.
*Desert Spring Villas I: Unit Codes*

DBDB = Guest room (2 Double beds) with WHIRLPOOL * very limited kitchen Hotel spa access INCLUDED

TOGV = Guest Room * 1 King bed, bathroom, sleeper sofa, mini-fridge, microwave, coffee maker

OBST = 1 Bdrm/1 Bath villa (King bed) and sofabed * with WHIRLPOOL tub* full kitchen Hotel spa access INCLUDED

TOMV = 1Bdrm/1ba Villa * 1 King bed, 1 sleeper sofa, living/dining room, full kitchen, washer/dryer, TV, DVD

ZZAA = 2Bdrm/2ba Villa * 2 King beds, 2 sleeper sofas, living, dining room, full kitchen, washer/dryer, 2 TVs, DVD


----------



## rickandcindy23

Update: I bought two Shadow Ridge Villas, lockoff units, platinum season.  One was quite expensive, the other was not so bad. Very happy with my purchases because now I can get 13 month booking window.  I am now done buying Marriott anything.  I think.


----------



## NiteMaire

BJRSanDiego said:


> I've read discussions on Tug that the Grand Chateau might be a better choice for exchanging because its MF is a few hundred less and supposedly trades well. But I noticed on the ii TDI chart that a TDI of 130 is about the highest (with the exception of one week at 135). So, maybe that matters. Or maybe not.


I can only comment on what it sees available (not OGS).  I had a 3BR LO (into 2BR and 1BR) for a while. The 1BR saw every sighting posted in sightings with one exception, a 2BR Waiohai unit during the heart of COVID restrictions.  It was such an anomaly, I shouldn't even mention it (others had issues seeing it as well).  The studio sees less than the 1BR, but the MF on the 2BR LO (1BR and studio) is roughly $700 less than the 3BR LO...and the studio still sees some great inventory.

There are currently 2 135 TDI weeks; they were not difficult to book this year.  I want to say the end of September and beginning of October used to be 135 TDI, but they changed when the 2022 chart was released (I may be wrong on this, but I almost always reserved those weeks prior to this year based on TDI).  In any event I've had 130 TDI weeks reserved in the past, and they were able to see the sightings.  I realize that's the left over inventory, but I presume the trade power is there especially for M to M.  

We used MGC to exchange into Hawaii (Ko Olina x4, Waiohai x2, and Kauai Beach Club), Mexico (Grand Luxxe - then again our cheap trader got us there as well), and a ski week in Colorado (Streamside at Vail).  Specifically for the studio, we exchanged a 135 TDI week for Kauai Beach Club and a 130 TDI week for Streamside at Vail.  The studio has been able to see other Hawaii weeks, but the timing didn't work for us.


----------



## dioxide45

Aztraveler said:


> We just made an II trade into Marriott Desert Springs Villas I.  The unit code is HOBST.  I get that the "H" indicates Weeks inventory, however I can't find Desert springs Villas in the lists.  I assume "OB" signifies 1BR and that is correct for our exchange.  What does the "ST" mean?  At Timber Lodge, it means the 1BR portion of a 2BR.  Is this the same for Desert Springs Villas I?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


It looks like you were only looking at the second post of the list. I assure you that DSVI is on the list.








						Marriott II Unit Codes
					

Heyyyyy dioxide... We ended up with an exchange into MM1 coming up in May. It's an Ocean View Studio and the room code is TOGV.  Your list shows OVOG as the code but both II and Marriott's website are showing me TOGV with an OceanView description. Just wanted to let you know if an update is...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

Dean said:


> H means developer deposit.
> *Desert Spring Villas I: Unit Codes*
> 
> DBDB = Guest room (2 Double beds) with WHIRLPOOL * very limited kitchen Hotel spa access INCLUDED
> 
> *TOGV = Guest Room * 1 King bed, bathroom, sleeper sofa, mini-fridge, microwave, coffee maker*
> 
> OBST = 1 Bdrm/1 Bath villa (King bed) and sofabed * with WHIRLPOOL tub* full kitchen Hotel spa access INCLUDED
> 
> *TOMV = 1Bdrm/1ba Villa * 1 King bed, 1 sleeper sofa, living/dining room, full kitchen, washer/dryer, TV, DVD*
> 
> ZZAA = 2Bdrm/2ba Villa * 2 King beds, 2 sleeper sofas, living, dining room, full kitchen, washer/dryer, 2 TVs, DVD


What are the two codes I bolded above? I was not aware that DSVI had guest rooms (studio side) that had a king bed. I thought all had two queens.

T*his is what the list here has;*
OBST....Desert Springs I............N/A................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
ZZAA....Desert Springs I............N/A................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
DBDB....Desert Springs I............N/A................Studio portion of 2BR unit.

This is from the hotel page on Marriott.com. If there were different types of 1BR, I would expect them to be listed here. I also don't think your ZZAA code description is correct as it indicates two kings and two sleep sofas and doesn't match up to below with king and two queens.




*ZZAA*




*DBDB*




*OBST*


----------



## Dean

Jeremy, I got this from somewhere else.  It's not something I investigated myself.  Since it covered the question asked, I just pasted the entire information.


----------



## ral

Does anyone know which section (Amelia, Bella, Key West, or St. Augustine) of Sheraton Vistana Villages is represented by HZZBB. I only know that it is a two bedroom unit with 2 king size beds. I know that the "H" represents developer deposit, but don't know what the ZZBB represents. I just found out that the Key West Pool is being renovated during the weeks that we have booked.


----------



## dioxide45

ral said:


> Does anyone know which section (Amelia, Bella, Key West, or St. Augustine) of Sheraton Vistana Villages is represented by HZZBB. I only know that it is a two bedroom unit with 2 king size beds. I know that the "H" represents developer deposit, but don't know what the ZZBB represents. I just found out that the Key West Pool is being renovated during the weeks that we have booked.


It looks like it is a 2BR lock off. The lage 1BR is more like the standard Marriott 1BR units with a full kitchen. The small side only has a limited kitchen. No oven and only a two burner cooktop. There is no patio in the smaller 1BR either. I don't think they are differentiating between the different phases with different codes. How did you book this unit? Was it through II?


----------



## ral

Yes, booked through II. After looking at https://www.vistana.com/destination.../villas/100#three-bedroom-lockoff-villaamelia and if the diagrams are accurate with some second bedrooms showing two full beds, the unit in question could be a two bedroom lockout in Amelia or a two bedroom lockout in Bella or a two bedroom lockout villa from the three bedroom villa in Key West or a two bedroom lockout in St. Augustine. I am not familiar with any of the sections, but may not want to be in the Key West section if the Key West pool rehab gets done as scheduled.


----------



## Bob Smith

dioxide45 said:


> Okay. I have done some more digging. Here is the unit Room Details from Marriott.com for unit code TBOV. It appears to be a lock off unit given the two king bed setup and two balconies.
> 
> Here is the one code that was already identified as a 2BR ocean view.
> 
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> 
> 
> Here are the Room Details from Marriott.com for ZZTR. So it is a legitamate unit code.
> 
> Here are all the known 2BR configurations at Lahaina and Napili.
> ZZAF....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR dedicated unit in Lahaina Tower.
> TOVI....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR dedicated unit in Napili Tower.
> THMV....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR portion of 3BR unit.
> TOGA....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Garden View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Lahaina Tower.
> ZZTS....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Island View........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio in Napili Tower.
> ZZTQ....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean Front........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> ZZTR....Maui Ocean Club Sequel......Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
> 
> Looking at the MOC views map, the only thing I can think of is that the TBOV and ZZTR are used to separate the north and south facing 2BR ocean view units in Lahaina Tower?


So the thought on ZZTS is that even though the marriott.com confirmations say "garden view", it is indeed an Island view?  I have a ZZTS confirmation, can see it has 2 king beds so obviously a lockoff, but it does explicitly call out garden view, not island view as the list above would state.  I realize it's essentially the same thing, just a different building, but wanted to see if anyone had clarity.


----------



## pedro47

Bob Smith said:


> So the thought on ZZTS is that even though the marriott.com confirmations say "garden view", it is indeed an Island view?  I have a ZZTS confirmation, can see it has 2 king beds so obviously a lockoff, but it does explicitly call out garden view, not island view as the list above would state.  I realize it's essentially the same thing, just a different building, but wanted to see if anyone had clarity.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Darlene

We just got confirmed for next July 2023 at Marriott Crystal Shores. This is our first visit. What is the difference between 2 bedroom Gulf Side and Gulf View? 
TWOS....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Side..........2BR unit.
TBOV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf View..........2BR unit. 

I'm very excited about the exchange because I thought that we would never get into this resort. We traded a Marriott Monarch Memorial Day week.


----------



## dioxide45

Darlene said:


> We just got confirmed for next July 2023 at Marriott Crystal Shores. This is our first visit. What is the difference between 2 bedroom Gulf Side and Gulf View?
> TWOS....Crystal Shores..............Gulf Side..........2BR unit.
> TBOV....Crystal Shores..............Gulf View..........2BR unit.
> 
> I'm very excited about the exchange because I thought that we would never get into this resort. We traded a Marriott Monarch Memorial Day week.



Gulf View is the dark green lower floors in Osprey building and Gulf Side are the upper floors and the stack closest to the gulf (in orange).


----------



## Darlene

Thank you so much! That is very helpful.  The confirmation says "Your unit may vary from the one indicated. The certificate (IDK, because it's an exchange) does not guarantee a view or location."  How do they assign rooms? Do you typically get what's on the confirmation?


----------



## dioxide45

Darlene said:


> Thank you so much! That is very helpful.  The confirmation says "Your unit may vary from the one indicated. The certificate (IDK, because it's an exchange) does not guarantee a view or location."  How do they assign rooms? Do you typically get what's on the confirmation?


That is correct. The view is not guaranteed. My experience at Crystal Shores when we exchanged into a Gulf Front unit assignment is that they placed us in a Gulf Front unit. I suspect you will be placed into a Gulf View unit, but again, no guarantee.


----------

